# Showtime Car Clubs Northwests Premier Car Show



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok everyone Showtime is back and putting on a show this year to keep this alive in the Great NW! We are trying to do our part for lowriding and putting on a great event for everyone! So do your part and support the shows this year, and we hope to see everyone there! 
The pre-registration form is in the signature! 
:biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be there dippin chucks no car this year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13672958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

nice flyer :thumbsup: sounds like fun


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Lets get that pre-reg form printed and filled out!! We are now starting the pre-reg process..... :thumbsup: 

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dgnnndmj_0g4rpqr98


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 09:06 PM~13672958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its gonna be a great show! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

looking good showtime...........


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Lets get those pre-reg filled out everyone!! 

TTT


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD T-ROD NICE WORK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

looking forward for this,,


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.elcamino_@Apr 25 2009, 06:14 PM~13688470
> *LOOKS GOOD T-ROD NICE WORK
> *


 :thumbsup: and welcome to lay it low sir!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13688850
> *looking forward for this,,
> *


The more the merrier! :biggrin: Get a pre-reg form filled out! $25 pre-reg or $35 day of show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELL YES..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 26 2009, 10:09 AM~13692818
> *HELL YES..
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID...............................TIMES DOS


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

good job tanna banana :thumbsup: 
BEST IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Ill be there :thumbsup: 
Post some of your rides on this :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473328


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Your friends in Family Ties will be there to support. Ill bring the pre-reg forms to the next meeting


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 27 2009, 09:42 PM~13711861
> *Your friends in Family Ties will be there to support. Ill bring the pre-reg forms to the next meeting
> *


Thanks


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lets support the show's. Remember.. we can't complain about the lack of show's if we don't go to the one's we have!


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

Showtime lets keep this on the front page. This show is going to be great let people knpw about it.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT

Lets get pre-reg forms filled out everyone and sent in!! July is just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13692797
> *The more the merrier!  :biggrin:  Get a pre-reg form filled out! $25 pre-reg or $35 day of show
> *



damn you got lowrider mag prices for entry fee


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 29 2009, 11:40 AM~13730018
> *damn you got lowrider mag prices for entry fee
> *


No their day of the show is $50. Ours is only $35, big difference. Plus we are having the show here in Seattle, lowrider isnt even coming no where near here anymore. Support the NW!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

Let,s talk about the price! LRM charges $25 per head at the door, not us we are letting the people in free. LRM does not give you anything for your family to do we are bringing in big bouncers (3) for the kids to play on. On top of all that we are donating part of all money raised to Childrens Hospital in Seattle. So if you feel the need to chase LRM all over pay $50 to show with the hopes of seeing Spice One and once again getting Chingo BLingo go right ahead. But we got a great spot, lots of trophys, good food venders, and fun for the kid, for half the price, and we are in Sea-Town. So we all hope to see you there. Come out support lowriding keep the hobbie alive and help the kids. 

This show will be good!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.elcamino_@Apr 29 2009, 06:08 PM~13734134
> *Let,s talk about the price! LRM charges $25 per head at the door, not us we are letting the people in free. LRM does not give you anything for your family to do we are bringing in big bouncers (3) for the kids to play on.  On top of all that we are donating part of all money raised to Childrens Hospital in Seattle. So if you feel the need to chase LRM all over pay $50 to show with the hopes of seeing Spice One and once again getting Chingo BLingo go right ahead.  But we got a great spot, lots of trophys, good food venders, and fun for the kid, for half the price, and we are in Sea-Town. So we all hope to see you there. Come out support lowriding keep the hobbie alive and help the kids.
> 
> This show will be good!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 29 2009, 01:26 PM~13730517
> *No their day of the show is $50. Ours is only $35, big difference. Plus we are having the show here in Seattle, lowrider isnt even coming no where near here anymore. Support the NW!!
> *


dont get your panties in a bunch, ive BEEN supporting the nw for 15 years


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Apr 28 2009, 10:41 AM~13715539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well Put  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+Apr 29 2009, 11:26 AM~13730517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt he was that serious


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.elcamino_@Apr 29 2009, 06:08 PM~13734134
> *Let,s talk about the price! LRM charges $25 per head at the door, not us we are letting the people in free. LRM does not give you anything for your family to do we are bringing in big bouncers (3) for the kids to play on.  On top of all that we are donating part of all money raised to Childrens Hospital in Seattle. So if you feel the need to chase LRM all over pay $50 to show with the hopes of seeing Spice One and once again getting Chingo BLingo go right ahead.  But we got a great spot, lots of trophys, good food venders, and fun for the kid, for half the price, and we are in Sea-Town. So we all hope to see you there. Come out support lowriding keep the hobbie alive and help the kids.
> 
> This show will be good!
> *



SHOWTIME LA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 PM~13736379
> *i doubt he was that serious
> *


We just wanted to clarify, its all good! :biggrin: We just want to put on a great event for everyone!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 09:04 PM~13736890
> *SHOWTIME LA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 29 2009, 08:04 PM~13736893
> *We just wanted to clarify, its all good!  :biggrin: We just want to put on a great event for everyone!
> *


I'm sure it will be a great event, Showtime was everywhere last year, and you guys deserve the attendance of they rest of the clubs from around the NW.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2009, 09:02 PM~13737927
> *I'm sure it will be a great event, Showtime was everywhere last year, and you guys deserve the attendance of they rest of the clubs from around the NW.
> *


Thanks thats some real talk


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

and off to a good start this year, bobby mack "Suited 57" was at the Lowcos Yakima show last weekend, and said some members really tried to get a few last things done on some cars so they could bring them. They didn't get done in time but he said they will have a few cars here this weekend. :thumbsup: It is a really big statement when a car club asks for support of a show they are putting on, and they attend other shows from outside there area as a thank you to the other clubs.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Showtime been traveling the NW for many many years now, and Lowcos did an excellent job of showing support when asking for it last year.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*and CONGRATULATIONS on the anniversary this year Showtime.*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP FOR SHOW TIME :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Apr 29 2009, 10:02 PM~13737927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

any word of thr hop rules??imcluding radical hop!!

let us know plz


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 30 2009, 04:16 PM~13746897
> *any word of thr hop rules??imcluding radical hop!!
> 
> let us know plz
> *


Same as they always been needs to be 3 cars to make a class


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT for a great event!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP..............KEEP IT TTT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"Diamond Mike" will be there with the hottest truck hopper in the Northwest !!!

"that alone", is worth the $25.oo !!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 





:werd: 


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:34 PM~13747073
> *Same as they always been needs to be 3 cars to make a class
> *


single pump=How many batteries,extentions on trailing arms

double pump=how many batteries?,extentions

Radical,,does anything goes on this one category?

we realy want to make it to this show!!but we want to make sure our cars pass inspection before we drive 4 hours,,thanx tone let me know!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 1 2009, 02:59 PM~13757520
> *"Diamond Mike" will be there with the hottest truck hopper in the Northwest !!!
> 
> "that alone", is worth the $25.oo  !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: dont forget the salami titties!! :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 1 2009, 04:19 PM~13758961
> *single pump=How many batteries,extentions on trailing arms
> 
> double pump=how many batteries?,extentions
> ...


Ill get that info and let u know but im pretty sure they are the same as MOST other local shows


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 1 2009, 04:20 PM~13758973
> *:biggrin:  dont forget the salami titties!! :0
> *



don't worry Chingon, the salami nipples will be on display like always !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 1 2009, 05:56 PM~13759633
> *don't worry Chingon, the salami nipples will be on display like always !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PETA called and said they want their FUR COAT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 1 2009, 06:45 PM~13760024
> *PETA called and said they want their FUR COAT BACK :biggrin:
> *



man, it ain't "that" bad !! "is it" ???

:uh: :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 1 2009, 07:44 PM~13760583
> *man, it ain't "that" bad !!    "is it" ???
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: no cousin it 
lol :biggrin:


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13672958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

RIGHT ON


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13761447
> *:biggrin: no  cousin it
> lol :biggrin:
> *


 speaking of "cousin it",
you prolly didn't know this but, before i met any of you,
and before i got busted, and turned my life around,

i didn't cut my hair, for "7" years !! i kind of "did" look like cousin it !!
well, a damn good lookin' cousin it that is !!!
:0 :0 :0 

just some useless info. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 2 2009, 07:33 AM~13763447
> *speaking of "cousin it",
> you prolly didn't know this but, before i met any of you,
> and i kind of "did" look like cousin it !!
> ...


Glad you did man  and post pics :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 2 2009, 10:25 AM~13764491
> *Glad you did man   and post pics :biggrin:
> *



that ain't happenin' !!! :uh: :uh: 

i don't want "any" of ya'll to know what kind of a fool i was !!!

"seriously" 

allz i've got to say is this :

"THANK YOU JESUS, FOR PULLIN' ME OUTTA THAT BUCKET OF SHIT"

"FOE SHO" :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 2 2009, 12:33 PM~13765187
> *that ain't happenin' !!!  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i don't want "any" of ya'll to know what kind of a fool i was !!!
> ...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 2 2009, 02:33 PM~13765187
> *that ain't happenin' !!!  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i don't want "any" of ya'll to know what kind of a fool i was !!!
> ...


 hey, on the real bro it takes alot to say "ya i was fucked up" , and to get your self outa that shit , glad you made it out!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 03:10 PM~13766066
> *hey,  on the real bro it takes alot to say "ya i was fucked up" , and to get your self outa that shit , glad you made it out!!!
> *



you know my story "icebox" , Britt was my "room mate"
and thats how i met Shawn !! 

   :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 2 2009, 05:18 PM~13766119
> *you know my story "icebox" , Britt was my "room mate"
> and thats how i met Shawn !!
> 
> ...


 ya iv known them since i was in the 8th grade , they like fam to me.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 03:26 PM~13766164
> *ya iv known them since i was in the 8th grade , they like fam to me.
> *



i'd really like to see Shawn try to get Britt to come to a couple shows !!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 2 2009, 03:10 PM~13766066
> *hey,  on the real bro it takes alot to say "ya i was fucked up" , and to get your self outa that shit , glad you made it out!!!
> *



and on the real, for realz-
i might be new to this hopping bullshit, but i'm "from" the old school,

 "if theres one thing i "can" do is : "KEEP IT REAL" !!!!!!!</span>

   


:biggrin:

p.s. <span style=\'color:red\'>"that's a quote from Ron" :biggrin:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

will be a good time.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

bumpin' dis' too :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP...........  .............SHOWTIME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 3 2009, 08:56 AM~13770372
> *BUMP...........  .............SHOWTIME
> *


Thanks where the hell u disappear today phucker


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

No hop rules yet???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 4 2009, 06:37 PM~13784865
> *No hop rules yet???
> *



I think it's funny when Chingon asks for hopp rules !!!!

we already know he's gonna have something crazy that nobody can touch anyways !!

right Chingon ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13775879
> *Thanks where the hell u disappear today phucker
> *


went home and chilllllled i know i missed out.................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 4 2009, 06:37 PM~13784865
> *No hop rules yet???
> *


Our meeting is not until next weekend we will discuss them then


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@May 1 2009, 10:34 PM~13762084
> *
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784985
> *I think it's funny when Chingon asks for hopp rules !!!!
> 
> we already know he's gonna have something crazy that nobody can touch    anyways  !!
> ...


just working in sumting different,,not to compete,,just for the peeps,, :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 5 2009, 07:25 AM~13789913
> *just working in sumting different,,not to compete,,just for the peeps,, :cheesy:
> *



i already know how yoo doo foo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS YAKIMA WILL BE THERE!!!! BIG TONY IS BUYING ALL DAY LONG!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 5 2009, 12:06 PM~13792879
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA WILL BE THERE!!!! I'M BUYING ALL DAY LONG!!!
> *


  awful nice of you


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13672958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 5 2009, 01:08 PM~13792906
> * awful nice of you BUT I INSIST ON PAYING FOR EVERYTHING
> *


*
Thanx Tony your a nice guy!!GUY :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 5 2009, 06:49 PM~13797142
> *Thanx Tony your a nice guy!!GUY but BUT I INSIST ON PAYING FOR EVERYTHING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

T~T~T~


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Still waitin on pre-reg forms from clubs! Pre-reg form is in the signature, lets get them in July is around the corner! Any questions please ask..... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 8 2009, 12:49 PM~13827904
> *Still waitin on pre-reg forms from clubs! Pre-reg form is in the signature, lets get them in July is around the corner! Any questions please ask..... :biggrin:
> *


can i have a case of amp???????????


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 8 2009, 01:00 PM~13828017
> *can i have a case of amp???????????
> *


 :dunno: I dont know what you are talking about sir?! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 8 2009, 02:16 PM~13828713
> *:dunno: I dont know what you are talking about sir?!  :biggrin:
> *


in that case can u save me a spot in the shade :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn page 4 we not fealing the love so how many people gunna make this show we dont have many pre reg forms in yet hope to see you all there thanks for the support :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOWTIME NW O.G. CLUB ASKIN FOR SUPPORT..
HOW CAN YOU SAY NO!!

FLYERS LOOK TYGHT!!



TONYS JUST GOING CAUSE IT SAYS NAVAL AND HE HAS A BELLY FETISH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2009, 11:57 AM~13844271
> *SHOWTIME NW O.G. CLUB ASKIN FOR SUPPORT..
> HOW CAN YOU SAY NO!!
> 
> ...


I like all parts of a women  ttt for the show and getting pre reg's in


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2009, 12:46 PM~13844205
> *Damn page 4 we not fealing the love so how many people gunna make this show we dont have many pre reg forms in yet hope to see you all there thanks for the support :biggrin:
> *


We gonna be there! :biggrin: Just getting everybodys forms filled and ready to send in. Do I need to mail them or can I hand them off to you Tone?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2009, 12:16 PM~13844386
> *I like all parts of a women  ttt for the show and getting pre reg's in
> *



truck hoppers get V.I.P. access like always right ???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2009, 12:46 PM~13844205
> *Damn page 4 we not fealing the love so how many people gunna make this show we dont have many pre reg forms in yet hope to see you all there thanks for the support :biggrin:
> *



we be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13844402
> *We gonna be there! :biggrin:  Just getting everybodys forms filled and ready to send in. Do I need to mail them or can I hand them off to you Tone?
> *


Mail them please


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump////////whats goooooooood


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2009, 11:09 AM~13852037
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2009, 11:09 AM~13852037
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 11 2009, 02:26 PM~13853958
> *:scrutinize:
> *


  SUP UCE WE ARE ATTENDING THIS EVENT SO U CAN HELP ME CLEAN THE LAC :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2009, 11:44 AM~13863568
> *
> *


tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do u guys prefer if we pre regester????????????


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 12 2009, 12:52 PM~13864742
> *tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> do u guys prefer if we pre regester????????????
> *


YES SIR THAT WOULD BE NICE PLUS ITS CHEAPER THAT WAY TOO


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

With the tour skipin Portland this year I was a little worried that their wasnt gonna be much going on .I might have to knock some of the cob webs of the pumps.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2009, 01:56 PM~13864783
> *YES SIR THAT WOULD BE NICE PLUS ITS CHEAPER THAT WAY TOO
> *


COOL ILL TALK TO THE BOSS NEXT MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 11 2009, 02:26 PM~13853958
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868131
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
:wave:
HEY LADY


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 12 2009, 07:19 PM~13868200
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> HEY LADY
> *


Chillin in class, just checkin in!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13868222
> *Chillin in class, just checkin in!
> 
> *


RIGHT ON, RIGHT ON


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT for the show and the pre reg forms


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 10:09 AM~13873818
> *TTT for the show and the mini-truckers
> *



:biggrin:

fixxed !!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 11:09 AM~13873818
> *TTT for the show and the pre reg forms
> *


Hoppers!!tell me is a must to have shocks,,none of our hoppers :cheesy: have them!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 13 2009, 12:07 PM~13874894
> *:biggrin:
> 
> fixxed !!
> *


You forgot FURRY :biggrin: and yes ElChingon shocks are a must we talked over the rules and will have them posted up once we get them all finalized


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

Post pictures of cars that will be at the Showtime Car Show.


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump

u knoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@May 13 2009, 06:56 PM~13878351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CAN YOU EVEN COMPETE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 13 2009, 06:53 PM~13879135
> *HOW CAN YOU EVEN COMPETE :biggrin:
> *


Hes not it will be there for display only


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac+May 13 2009, 07:53 PM~13879135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 13 2009, 06:53 PM~13879135
> *HOW CAN YOU EVEN COMPETE :biggrin:
> *


Thats easy.. spend around 50K! :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

What's up Rick ... how you been Bro ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@May 13 2009, 07:51 PM~13879909
> *Thats easy.. spend around 150K! :biggrin:
> *


Fixed


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 10:09 AM~13873818
> *TTT for the show and the pre reg forms
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@May 13 2009, 08:51 PM~13879909
> *Thats easy.. spend around 50K! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

whats up showtime :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 05:45 PM~13878189
> *You forgot FURRY :biggrin: and yes ElChingon shocks are a must we talked over the rules and will have them posted up once we get them all finalized
> *



whats a shock ??? 

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@May 13 2009, 08:51 PM~13879909
> *Thats easy.. spend around 50K! :biggrin:
> *



BALLER :worship: :worship:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2009, 12:29 AM~13903183
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13903113
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13907578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: 
WHATS GOOOD LADY


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

B~U~M~P~____________________________ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up showtime.. u guys always look good except fat boy u got to fine him double fist-n sausage dogs.. :roflmao: congrats bob and Gery..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 18 2009, 09:24 AM~13920150
> *what up showtime.. u guys always look good  except fat boy u got to fine him double fist-n sausage dogs.. :roflmao:  congrats bob and Gery..
> *


F B F dont be mad just because you got buffet drool on your shirt because you was still hungry after you put everyone in town out of bidness


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you for everyone who I seen yesterday and did pre-registrations! Lets keep them coming in, we will only be accepting pre-reg forms till the end of June. Time is flyin! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 19 2009, 09:05 AM~13933281
> *Thank you for everyone who I seen yesterday and did pre-registrations! Lets keep them coming in, we will only be accepting pre-reg forms till the end of June. Time is flyin!  :biggrin:
> *


Ya what she said :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 19 2009, 10:05 AM~13933281
> *Thank you for everyone who I seen yesterday and did pre-registrations! Lets keep them coming in, we will only be accepting pre-reg forms till the end of June. Time is flyin!  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOOD MISSY
WE SLACKING, WE NEED TO GET THOSE IN :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 19 2009, 09:34 PM~13941766
> *WHATS GOOOD MISSY
> WE SLACKING, WE NEED TO GET THOSE IN :biggrin:
> *


Yes asap 509-0!! :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 19 2009, 09:47 PM~13942625
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 13 2009, 07:54 PM~13879954
> *What's up Rick ... how you been Bro ?
> *


Good! If anyone needs shirts made this company is the one.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+May 19 2009, 10:46 PM~13942617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13672958
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















Ok everyone Showtime is back and putting on a show this year to keep this alive in the Great NW! We are trying to do our part for lowriding and putting on a great event for everyone! So do your part and support the shows this year, and we hope to see everyone there! 
The pre-registration form is in the signature! 
:biggrin:

*For those of you who dont know how to get there*

Warren G. Magnuson Park
Directions
< Warren G. Magnuson Park

Warren G. Magnuson Park Information: (206)684-4946 
Park Address: 7400 Sand Point Way NE, Seattle, WA 98115 > directions
Administrative office visiting address: 6310 NE 74th St, bldg 30 southeast offices
Administrative office mail: 6310 NE 74th St., Suite 109E, Seattle, WA 98115 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click to skip down to:
By Bus | By Bicycle | By Car | By Truck 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BY BUS
Metro bus routes 74 and 75 serve the park along Sand Point Way N.E. Connections are in the University District (Routes 74 and 75) and Northgate (Route 75).

» For schedules and route maps, View the Metro web site:
transit.metrokc.gov/tops/bus/neighborhoods/sand_point.html



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY BICYCLE
The Burke-Gilman Trail is approximately ¼ mile west of Warren G. Magnuson Park. With a traffic signal and crosswalks, the N.E. 65th Street crossing is the safest point to enter the park. Once on the east side of Sand Point Way N.E. bicyclists can continue either east along N.E. 65th Street, or north along 62nd Avenue N.E. 

Please note that bicycle riding is limited to paved surfaces within Warren G. Magnuson Park. There are no designated bike trails in the park.

» See Burke-Gilman trail map
» More about Biking at Warren G. Magnuson Park



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY CAR
From Interstate 5 you can exit at either N.E. 45th Street (Exit #169) or N.E. 65th Street (Exit #171). 

From the N.E. 45th Street exit, go east on 45th, past the University of Washington, and down the 45th Street ramp. Continue east past University Village Shopping Center. Bear left and continue about 2 miles. You will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue.

From the I-5 N.E. 65th Street exit, head east approximately four miles on 65th (stay on the arterial!) until you have crossed Sand Point Way N.E. into the N.E. 65th Street entrance to Warren G. Magnuson Park. 

From State Route 520 (SR520): 

Take the Montlake Boulevard exit (north) and continue north about 1 mile. 
Bear to the right as Montlake Boulevard becomes NE 45th Street, continue past University Village Shopping Center. 
Continue east through the NE 45th/Union Bay Place intersection. As the street bears to the left and north, it then becomes Sand Point Way NE. 
Continue on Sand Point Way NE about 2 miles, you will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue. 
From Interstate 90 (I-90): 

Take Interstate 5 north about and continue about 4.5 miles to Exit #169, NE 45th Street. 
At the stoplight, turn right onto NE 45th Street and continue east about 1.5 miles, passing the University of Washington campus and heading down a steep hill. 
At the bottom of the hill, turn left at the stoplight and continue east on NE 45th Street.

NE 45th Street will bear left and become Sand Point Way NE. 
Continue on Sand Point Way NE about 2 miles, you will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue. 
For driving directions from your location, try http://maps.yahoo.com/ or http://www.mapquest.com/, enter your starting address and enter the intersection: 
Sand Point Way NE and NE 74th St
Seattle, WA 98115


Parking:
Parking lot and parallel parking in designated areas (65th). Very large parking lot (77th). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY TRUCK
Due to an under-height building (only 13-feet high) at the N.E. 74th Street gate, delivery trucks should enter through the N.E. 65th Street entrance. Heading east on N.E. 65th trucks can then turn at the second street on the left (known as Sportsfield Drive) and head to the Community Campus.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2009, 09:15 AM~13957694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2009, 11:15 AM~13957694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i miss the bus can get a ride with you? :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Page 5?!! :nono:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT

4

SHOWTIME


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 26 2009, 08:47 PM~14007871
> *TTT
> *


suppers


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP~BUMP~BUMP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 27 2009, 01:59 PM~14016559
> *BUMP~BUMP~BUMP
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14025465
> *
> *


whats gooder tonimus pimpamus maximus


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14032094
> *whats gooder tonimus pimpamus maximus
> *


SOS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

i hear ya............


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Wheres everyone at? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14049644
> *Wheres everyone at?  :dunno:      :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :worship: :h5:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

U GUYS KNOW THAT THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2009, 03:09 PM~14074311
> *U GUYS KNOW THAT THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2009, 04:09 PM~14074311
> *U GUYS KNOW THAT THE LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :biggrin: Send those pre-regs then!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"DREAM TEAM " IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 






:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

DAMN PTOWN I just noticed the MAJESTICS on your picture, thats cool Big M in the northwest


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

the show is getting close bring your pre-reg forms to Mosses Lake and give them to T-ROD. 

SHOWTIME keep talking about this show lets keep it fresh in peoples minds.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14098462
> *TTT    :wave:
> *


HEY HEY HEY


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

I WILL BRING YOU GUYS MY PRE REGISTRATION FORM IN MOSES!!! BIG TONY DOES THIS MEAN IT IS $50 DOLLARS IN FOOD STAMPS OR WHAT????


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 4 2009, 11:35 PM~14101019
> *I WILL BRING YOU GUYS MY PRE REGISTRATION FORM IN MOSES!!! BIG TONY DOES THIS MEAN IT IS $50 DOLLARS IN FOOD STAMPS OR WHAT????
> *


Yes Javier I will be taking pre-reg forms in Moses, just come find me. You will have to take the food stamp thing up with tone though!! :biggrin: Maybe you can pay for a towncar raffle ticket with food stamps?! :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 4 2009, 11:35 PM~14101019
> *I WILL BRING YOU GUYS MY PRE REGISTRATION FORM IN MOSES!!! BIG TONY DOES THIS MEAN IT IS $50 DOLLARS IN FOOD STAMPS OR WHAT????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 5 2009, 09:18 AM~14103437
> *Yes Javier I will be taking pre-reg forms in Moses, just come find me. You will have to take the food stamp thing up with tone though!!  :biggrin: Maybe you can pay for a towncar raffle ticket with food stamps?!  :dunno:
> *


are you gonna be hiding :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 5 2009, 01:36 PM~14105552
> *are you gonna be hiding :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 5 2009, 01:37 PM~14105559
> *:no:
> *


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

I look forward to this show. it looks like it will be a nice one. I love shows that include the family


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 5 2009, 01:44 PM~14105609
> *I look forward to this show. it looks like it will be a nice one. I love shows that include the family
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 5 2009, 01:44 PM~14105609
> *I look forward to this show. it looks like it will be a nice one. I love shows that include the family
> *


u knoooooooooooooooooow thats what it is all about good friends, family, and good times :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 5 2009, 01:47 PM~14105632
> *u knoooooooooooooooooow thats what it is all about good friends, family, and good times :biggrin:
> *


That is how is was growing up in the 505 and I am just getting to know the show in the 206. I look forward to meeting washington Family


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 5 2009, 01:49 PM~14105647
> *That is how is was growing up in the 505 and I am just getting to know the show in the 206. I look forward to meeting washington Family
> *


Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 5 2009, 01:49 PM~14105647
> *That is how is was growing up in the 505 and I am just getting to know the show in the 206. I look forward to meeting washington Family
> *


FEEL FREE TO COME HOLLA AT US BROTHER :biggrin: 
YOU WILL FIND THE 206/509 IS FULL OF GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 5 2009, 12:49 PM~14105647
> *That is how is was growing up in the 505 and I am just getting to know the show in the 206. I look forward to meeting washington Family
> *



don't forget to shake the 503's hands too !! "we be der" :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 6 2009, 08:27 AM~14111032
> *don't forget to shake the 503's hands too !! "we be der"  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, dem good guys too! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 6 2009, 08:27 AM~14111032
> *don't forget to shake the 503's hands too !! "we be der"  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD THE 503 AS WELL
THEY ALL GOOD PEEPS TOO!!!!!


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I have love for the 503 as well my sister is down south. Whats going on tonight anyone cruising tonight?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 6 2009, 12:05 PM~14112091
> *Thanks for the welcome. I have love for the 503 as well my sister is down south. Whats going on tonight anyone cruising tonight?
> *


Havent heard of any, :dunno:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*On June 14th at the Lowcos Show in Moses Lake we will be accepting pre-registrations for our show on July 19th. This is a one time special event that if you pre-reg while in Moses Lake next weekend it will be $20 per car. Please come see me with any pre-reg forms, I will have some with me as well. :thumbsup: *

Regular pre-registration deadline is July 1st.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump~~bump


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT for the NW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whats ur hop rules? do u need shocks?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 9 2009, 08:50 AM~14138051
> *whats ur hop rules? do u need shocks?
> *


Pretty much same rules as everyother show but yes u need shocks


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+Jun 9 2009, 09:15 AM~14137655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 9 2009, 10:44 AM~14138623
> *:wave:
> 
> :wave:
> *


Get to work dammit!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 9 2009, 02:45 PM~14141055
> *Get to work dammit!
> *


YES MA'AM


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 9 2009, 02:45 PM~14141055
> *Get to work dammit!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2009, 09:27 AM~14138447
> *Pretty much same rules as everyother show but yes u need shocks
> *



if i showed up without any shocks,

"would people think i was different" ??????

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 04:23 PM~14142115
> *:wave:
> *


What time is it youngster? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 9 2009, 03:29 PM~14142177
> *if i showed up without any shocks,
> 
> "would people think i was different" ??????
> ...


We already KNOW you a little different but there aint nothing wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 9 2009, 04:45 PM~14142315
> *What time is it youngster?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 9 2009, 04:45 PM~14142315
> *What time is it youngster?  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MA.IM JUS FINISHING UP THE LAST DETAILS ON MY SCRAPER BIKE FOR YA'LLS SHOW........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE

U GUYS DO HAVE A SCRAPER BIKE CATEGORY RIGHT??????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 9 2009, 06:37 PM~14143552
> *WHATS UP MA.IM JUS FINISHING UP THE LAST DETAILS ON MY SCRAPER BIKE FOR YA'LLS SHOW........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE
> ...


ur a fool.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 7 2009, 08:32 PM~14121822
> *WE WILL HAVE A STACK OF THEM AT THE ENTRY GATE FOR THOSE INTERESTED. *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 05:39 PM~14143592
> *WE WILL HAVE A STACK OF THEM AT THE ENTRY GATE FOR THOSE INTERESTED.
> *


Thanks shows alot of respect and nw love to help us out like that


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:39 PM~14143592
> *WE WILL HAVE A STACK OF THEM AT THE ENTRY GATE FOR THOSE INTERESTED.
> *


Yeah, what he said! :biggrin: Thanks Grumpy :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:39 PM~14143592
> *WE WILL HAVE A STACK OF THEM AT THE ENTRY GATE FOR THOSE INTERESTED.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2009, 10:27 AM~14138447
> *Pretty much same rules as everyother show but yes u need shocks
> *


damn it


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14142177
> *if i showed up without any shocks,
> 
> "would people think i was different" ??????
> ...


LOTS OF PEOPLE LIKE TO HOP WITHOUT SHOCKS!!DAMN SHOCKS RULE :angry:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 9 2009, 05:29 PM~14142177
> *if i showed up without any shocks,
> 
> "would people think i was different" ??????
> ...




D-MIKE



YOUVE ALWAYS BEEN DIFFRENT



:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks guys !!  

that's all the recognition that i need !! :cheesy: 
"being different, that is,"

"i never have been much of a follower" !! :no: :no: 


"i follow my own rules, the shocks are off, and for sale" !!!!!!!!

so if any other trucks are planning on comming, i won't be "madd at cha'",
if you missplaced "your" shocks on the way up !!


"JUST TRYIN' TO LEVEL THE PLAYING FIELD A LITTLE" !!!!!

much love Showtime !!  ........D- :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 10 2009, 05:40 PM~14153887
> *thanks guys !!
> 
> that's all the recognition that i need !!  :cheesy:
> ...


Yeah,,most of us hoppers dont need shocks!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 10 2009, 06:47 PM~14155246
> *Yeah,,most of us hoppers dont need shocks!
> *



everything in the rear's been replaced,
so unless you've got some way of fitting a set of shocks,

"with 28" of travel" under a Blazer, well .........................

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


"GOTTA LOVE THE BLACK MAGIC EQIPT."

:biggrin: .D-


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I MEANT THAT IN A GOOD WAY MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 10 2009, 06:47 PM~14155246
> *Yeah,,most of us hoppers dont need shocks!
> *


Shock been in the rules for years they have never changed but people still build their cars outside the rules and complain about the rules i didnt set the rules i just follow them


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14157477
> *I MEANT THAT IN A GOOD WAY MIKE    :biggrin:
> *



i know homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14157579
> *Shock been in the rules for years they have never changed but people still build their cars outside the rules and complain about the rules i didnt set the rules i just follow them
> *



i guess i'll have to park over in the corner, 
and hopp by myself, with my back turned, huh !!

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:15 PM~14157579
> *Shock been in the rules for years they have never changed but people still build their cars outside the rules and complain about the rules i didnt set the rules i just follow them
> *


,Not complaining here homie!!i respect car shows rules!!i know if my car dont pass those rules, then why boder trying!!i just think for some people shocks work for others dont!!eather way,,we'll try to make it though! :biggrin: So i figure,at t our show,,shocks or no shocks you are welcome to hop!!people want to see more hoppers at car shows!!any ways,,we'll try to fit those motherfucking shocks anyhow!!lol :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD !!! SHOWS HAVE RULES

BUT AS FOR BBQ'S AND GATHERING,,,THERE WONT BE SUCH RULES,,,WILL TRY AND MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BIG "T" :biggrin:


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

IF your looking for shocks I know of some that are 33" we find away to make the work on the West Side.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks guys i didnt mean any negative by my comment everyone is more than welcome to come hop and put on a show i personally dont have a chipper this year but im still trying to attend ea and everyshow i can i honestly wont be able to make it to all of them but im going to do my best and i thank everyone who can make our show in advance


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

Tone your up early whats goin on.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.elcamino_@Jun 11 2009, 10:35 AM~14161108
> *Tone your up early whats goin on.
> *


Gots shit to do lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.elcamino_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 AM~14160883
> *IF your looking for shocks I know of some that are 33" we find away to make the work on the West Side.
> *



"33" inches "closed" ??? or open ?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 11 2009, 07:00 AM~14159296
> *,Not complaining here homie!!i respect car shows rules!!i know if my car dont pass those rules, then why boder trying!!i just think for some people shocks work for others dont!!eather way,,we'll try to make it though! :biggrin: So i figure,at t our show,,shocks or no shocks you are welcome to hop!!people want to see more hoppers at car shows!!any ways,,we'll try to fit those motherfucking shocks anyhow!!lol :0
> *



i'm not complaining either people, everybody knows i'm gonna be at every show possible "REGUARDLESS" !!!!!!

DAT'S JUS' HOW I AM !!! :cheesy: 

things have just changed a little up here for me without L.R.M. 
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:

if your hopping for the money, bend the rules a little bit,

but if your hopping to put on a show for the people,

"THEN JUST PUT THAT SHIT ON THE BUMPER" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: "REGAURDLESS" !!!!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:15 PM~14157579
> *Shock been in the rules for years they have never changed but people still build their cars outside the rules and complain about the rules i didnt set the rules i just follow them
> *


damn i didnt mean to start a debate :biggrin: i just said damn to mean i have to put some shocks on now, see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 11 2009, 03:31 PM~14164018
> *damn i didnt mean to start a debate  :biggrin:  i just said damn to mean i have to put some shocks on now, see u guys there :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL YOUR FAULT just playing have pinkeye get under there and put them on for you


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2009, 07:07 PM~14165384
> *ITS ALL YOUR FAULT just playing have pinkeye get under there and put them on for you
> *


i dont want the bolts loose or half gone :biggrin: why dont you come do it for me? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14165652
> *i dont want the bolts loose or half gone :biggrin: why dont you come do it for me? :cheesy:
> *


I think u got a good shop in town that can handle it for you  :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14165749
> *I think u got a good shop in town that can handle it for you   :biggrin:
> *


lol yes i do


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 11 2009, 08:54 PM~14167299
> *lol yes i do
> *


I talk to him for u this weekend and tell him to go easy on you when it comes time for the bill LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NEWS FLASH my lincoln is getting raffled off at this show( SHOWTIME CAR CLUB SHOW JULY 19TH) weather all 100 spots are sold or not so buy them now if you want a chance to win the car http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 04:17 PM~14199069
> *NEWS FLASH my lincoln is getting raffled off at this show weather all 100 spots are sold or not so buy them now if you want a chance to win the car http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956
> *


what show u talking about tony?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 05:17 PM~14199069
> *NEWS FLASH my lincoln is getting raffled off at this show weather all 100 spots are sold or not so buy them now if you want a chance to win the car http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476956
> *


WHAT SHOW TONE????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Come on guys look at the show topic you are replying in  in case you forgot the Showtime Car Club show July 19th what better show to hold the raffle at right


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

damn now we're all hoping you dont sell tickets so we got better odds lol... j/k everyone buy a ticket! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 08:08 PM~14200878
> *Come on guys look at the show topic you are replying in   in case you forgot the Showtime Car Club show July 19th what better show to hold the raffle at right
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 10:56 AM~14206487
> *  :biggrin:
> *


tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE! I WILL SEND MY PAPER WORK IN THIS WEEK.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2009, 10:19 AM~14206747
> *I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE! I WILL SEND MY PAPER WORK IN THIS WEEK.
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

UPDATE FOR THE HOP WE WILL POST THE FULL RULES LATER BUT FOR THOSE WHO BUILD YOUR CARS FOR THE SHOW/CROWD AND NOT IN "THE RULES" WE ARE ADDING A CLASS FOR YOU $500 PAY OUT BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE 6 CARS TO MAKE A FULL CLASS FOR THIS CLASS THE ONLY REQUIRMENT FOR THIS CLASS IS YOU DONT GET STUCK AFTER THAT ANYTHING ELSE GOES CARS TRUCKS SINGLES DOUBLES TRIPPLES QUADS CHAINS NO CHAINS SHOCKS NO SHOCKS IT DONT MATTER SO NOW THAT WE MADE A CLASS FOR YOU ALL BRING YOUR CARS/TRUCKS MAKE THAT CLASS AND SHOW US YOU DESERVE THE CLASS THANKS


----------



## mr.elcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

A new class that would have been nice to know!!! IT sounds like a great idea. 6 to make a full class, come on radicals bring um out bring um out. Come do the dam thang.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT WE WILL BE THERE. MARK IS GONNA HAVE THE MALIBU CRACKIN BY THEN.,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 16 2009, 02:29 PM~14209090
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT WE WILL BE THERE.  MARK IS GONNA HAVE THE  MALIBU BUMPER CRACKIN BY THEN.,
> *


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

You know the cruise the night before the show will be crackin. University district


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

UNIVERSITY WAY AND NE 45TH WILL BE THE STREETS TO HIT


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 11:49 AM~14207603
> *UPDATE FOR THE HOP WE WILL POST THE FULL RULES LATER BUT FOR THOSE WHO BUILD YOUR CARS FOR THE SHOW/CROWD AND NOT IN  "THE RULES" WE ARE ADDING A CLASS FOR YOU $500 PAY OUT BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE 6 CARS TO MAKE A FULL CLASS FOR THIS CLASS THE ONLY REQUIRMENT FOR THIS CLASS IS YOU DONT GET STUCK AFTER THAT ANYTHING ELSE GOES CARS TRUCKS SINGLES DOUBLES TRIPPLES QUADS CHAINS NO CHAINS SHOCKS NO SHOCKS IT DONT MATTER SO NOW THAT WE MADE A CLASS FOR YOU ALL BRING YOUR CARS/TRUCKS MAKE THAT CLASS AND SHOW US YOU DESERVE THE CLASS THANKS
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 12:49 PM~14207603
> *UPDATE FOR THE HOP WE WILL POST THE FULL RULES LATER BUT FOR THOSE WHO BUILD YOUR CARS FOR THE SHOW/CROWD AND NOT IN  "THE RULES" WE ARE ADDING A CLASS FOR YOU $500 PAY OUT BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE 6 CARS TO MAKE A FULL CLASS FOR THIS CLASS THE ONLY REQUIRMENT FOR THIS CLASS IS YOU DONT GET STUCK AFTER THAT ANYTHING ELSE GOES CARS TRUCKS SINGLES DOUBLES TRIPPLES QUADS CHAINS NO CHAINS SHOCKS NO SHOCKS IT DONT MATTER SO NOW THAT WE MADE A CLASS FOR YOU ALL BRING YOUR CARS/TRUCKS MAKE THAT CLASS AND SHOW US YOU DESERVE THE CLASS THANKS
> *


 :cheesy: i was about to ask you for the radical class,,any rules??


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 17 2009, 09:10 AM~14216488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 12:49 PM~14207603
> ****UPDATE FOR THE HOP****
> WE WILL POST THE FULL RULES LATER, BUT FOR THOSE WHO BUILD YOUR CARS FOR THE SHOW/CROWD AND ARE NOT IN  "THE RULES" WE ARE ADDING A CLASS FOR YOU.
> $500 PAY OUT, BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE 6 CARS TO MAKE A FULL CLASS.  THIS CLASS THE ONLY REQUIRMENT IS YOU DONT GET STUCK AFTER THAT ANYTHING ELSE GOES. CARS, TRUCKS, SINGLES, DOUBLES, TRIPLES, QUADS, CHAINS, NO CHAINS, SHOCKS, OR  NO SHOCKS IT DONT MATTER.
> ...


fixed it for ya hotlink fingers.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 17 2009, 10:40 AM~14218064
> *:cheesy:  i was about to ask you for the radical class,,any rules??
> *


6 cars to make the class ,no double switch action and you cant get stuck


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

I am getting excited for this show I wish it owuld hurry up already. I can not wait till the day i can put my car in the show. This shits going to be hoppin.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 12:17 AM~14225526
> *6 cars to make  the class ,no double switch action and you cant get stuck
> *


is that just for radical, how many cars to fill single pump?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 18 2009, 06:30 AM~14226326
> *is that just for radical, how many cars to fill single pump?
> *


should be the same for rtadicals 3 cars make a class!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

we are hoping to bring::the monster"" to this show!!and couple other singles!! gas is going UP!damn!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 18 2009, 06:55 AM~14226794
> *should be the same for rtadicals 3 cars make a class!! :biggrin:
> *


Nope we made a special class for you guy but its gunna take 6 cars to fill it bring 6 and show us you deserve the class and mark we will post the rules for the rest of the hop shortly but its only going to take 3 to make the single and double class


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 11:39 AM~14228726
> *Nope we made a special class for you guy but its gunna take 6 cars to fill it bring 6 and show us you deserve the class and mark we will post the rules for the rest of the hop shortly but its only going to take 3 to make the single and double class
> *


 :biggrin: c-mmon big t,go easy on us!! :biggrin: u know oregon hopper will be deep at Showtimes Show!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 18 2009, 10:47 AM~14228795
> *:biggrin: c-mmon big t,go easy on us!! :biggrin: u know oregon hopper will be deep at Showtimes Show!!
> *


Thats what we are hopping for but its still 6 to mak the class sorry man you guys should be able to fill all6 spots if not more in your sleep


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i don't even care, what class you put me in,
call it the "dumb ol' mini truck class", i dont give a shit,
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

"I'LL BE THERE WITH MY CREW, PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE NORTHWEST"

"REEEEEEEEEEE- GUAARRRRRRRRRDDDDLESSSSSS" !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 01:17 AM~14225526
> *6 cars to make  the class ,no double switch action and you cant get stuck
> *


if you get stuck..................does the inches still count before you got stuck?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14228938
> *Thats what we are hopping for but its still 6 to mak the class sorry man you guys should be able to fill all6 spots if not more in your sleep
> *


 is your lincoln gonna be at uce show ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 01:29 PM~14230487
> *is your lincoln gonna be at uce show ?
> *


No i cant make it this weekend i wish i could im screwd for the next 2 sundays so im gunna miss the uce and your guys show too sorry man


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2009, 04:34 PM~14231109
> *No i cant make it this weekend i wish i could im screwd for the next 2 sundays so im gunna miss the uce and your guys show too sorry man
> *


I KNEW THAT,,,BUT I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE LINCOLN !


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 18 2009, 02:45 PM~14231206
> *I KNEW THAT,,,BUT I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE LINCOLN !
> *


IF i dont go it dont go LOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, ANY PRE ORDERS ARE WELCOMED!

WE WILL BE THERE WITH ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOWTIME FAMILY, BE READY WITH SOME NODOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 18 2009, 11:29 AM~14229206
> *if you get stuck..................does the inches still count before you got stuck?
> *


NOPE stuck is stuck your out the running


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14229157
> *i don't even care, what class you put me in,
> call it  the "dumb ol' mini truck class",  i dont give a shit,
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


I knew that was gunna be your reply, I edited my post earlier that said this includes dumb ol' mini truckers...... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 18 2009, 11:08 PM~14236165
> *I knew that was gunna be your reply, I edited my post earlier that said this includes dumb ol' mini truckers...... :biggrin:
> *



"thanks Shu"


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14233730
> *LOW LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, ANY PRE ORDERS ARE WELCOMED!
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE WITH ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ANY DEALS GOING ON ?

WELL ITS PROLLY TOO LATE TO ORDER HUH ?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 19 2009, 08:35 AM~14238022
> *ANY DEALS GOING ON ?
> 
> WELL ITS PROLLY TOO LATE TO ORDER HUH ?
> *



WE WILL BE TAKING ORDERS TILL THE 10TH OF JULY.

PM FOR QUOTE? :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14233730
> *LOW LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, ANY PRE ORDERS ARE WELCOMED!
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE WITH ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks for the warning! :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

:wave: I'M SENDING YOU YAKIMA'S PRE-REGISTRATIONS ON MONDAY


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 20 2009, 12:41 PM~14247953
> *:wave:  I'M SENDING YOU YAKIMA'S PRE-REGISTRATIONS ON MONDAY
> *


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 18 2009, 12:47 PM~14228795
> *:biggrin: c-mmon big t,go easy on us!! :biggrin: u know oregon hopper will be deep at Showtimes Show!!
> *


hey fool are we going or what?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jun 22 2009, 01:42 AM~14259962
> *hey fool are we going or what??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YESSSS SIR!WE NEED TO SUPPORT ALL NW SHOWS! THEY SUPPORT SHOWS TOO!ALL CAR CLUBS SHOULD DO THE SAME!!WE ARE HAULING SUM HOPPERS THERE! :0


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*Pre-reg deadline is July 1st!!!! *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 23 2009, 07:43 AM~14271645
> *Pre-reg deadline is July 1st!!!!
> *


Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT for the NW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 24 2009, 12:08 PM~14284005
> *Thanks for all your hard work
> *


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 23 2009, 08:43 AM~14271645
> *Pre-reg deadline is July 1st!!!!
> *


Just a reminder everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What are the rules?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 25 2009, 11:44 AM~14295765
> *What are the rules?
> *


We will post them up asap ill see you and your crew at the show thanks for the support of our show


----------



## slimjones (Dec 14, 2006)

Hay homeys! Im rollin' solo right now but wanna hit up that cruize night on saturday...is it cool to roll through? I'll be rollin' my 70 impala and my boy has a 55 Stepside....What time should we be down there on Saturday?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slimjones_@Jun 25 2009, 08:00 PM~14301132
> *Hay homeys! Im rollin' solo right now but wanna hit up that cruize night on saturday...is it cool to roll through? I'll be rollin' my 70 impala and my boy has a 55 Stepside....What time should we be down there on Saturday?
> 
> 
> ...


 now "that's", what "i'm" talkin' bout !!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP~~~~~


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Low Life will be in the house!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14306780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:yes: Yeah that too!! Thanks tone


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope u guys come support the puro locos show otherwise dont expect oregon to come up.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 26 2009, 11:42 AM~14307409
> *I hope u guys come support the puro locos show otherwise dont expect oregon to come up.
> *


Damn that pretty salty we been and have been supporting oregon for years and we have 3 show up here locally this weekend so your saying if we decide to stay local and support our local shows instead of going to oregon your not gunna come up and support ours?? thats is straight BS


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Na Majestics will be there for sure but i dont know about other clubs. I have not seen you guys down here in years. but that is besides the point i just want it to be a good show that way they continue to put them on. I respect all you guys from showtime and well be at your show regardless .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 26 2009, 12:00 PM~14307594
> *Na Majestics will be there for sure but i dont know about other clubs. I have not seen you guys down here in years. but that is besides the point i just want it to be a good show that way they continue to put them on. I respect all you guys from showtime and well be at your show regardless .
> *


We went to the puro locos show the indaviduals shows and the gay ass lrm show in the past few years you need to refresh your memory im not gunna get into a whos car club went where or whos didnt we dont plan what show falls on the same weekend


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 26 2009, 11:42 AM~14307409
> *I hope u guys come support the puro locos show otherwise dont expect oregon to come up.
> *


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+Jun 26 2009, 11:40 AM~14306780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to the both of you that i cannot bring my car to this event
due to circumstances beyond my control
i am still coming for the show tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Showtime CC 2009 Hop Rules


1. All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
.
2. A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, or Radical) only one category per car.

3. Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A full class is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start. All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.

4. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.

5. Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.

6. The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to four inches, and lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to six inches, and lower trailing arm up to three inches in over-all length.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are in original configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations no drop mounts.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas only.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down), drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the drive-ability of the vehicle.

7. All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.

8. No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.

9. All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.

10. All cars must have a working under hood battery.

11. All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. 


12. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 

13. After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to respond or be disqualified from the round.

14. All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.

15. Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.

16. In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.

17. No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.

18. 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.

19. Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.

20. No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.

21. Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.

22. All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.

23. All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 

24. Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be moved from the show area to participate in the hop.

25. Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.

26. Reckless driving, gas hopping, and/or three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.

27. All vehicles must have a accessible safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.

28. Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.

29. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.

30. Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.

31. No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.

32. Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future Showtime Car Club events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

33. Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.

34. All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle registration has been stopped.

35. Hop Classifications
Car Hop single Pump
Car Hop Double Pump



*Special*

Anything goes Class for July 19th Sandpoint Show

a) Six cars to make this class other wise an exhibition class only. This includes cars, trucks, or SUV’s.

b) No limits on set up or suspension configurations

c) Singles, doubles, triples, what ever you running to the front.

d) Vehicle must enter pit under its own power.

No double switches or stuck cars. If you get stuck your disqualified


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14295765
> *What are the rules?
> *


Showtime CC 2009 Hop Rules


1. All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
.
2. A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, or Radical) only one category per car.

3. Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A full class is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start. All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.

4. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.

5. Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.

6. The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to four inches, and lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend upper trailing arms up to six inches, and lower trailing arm up to three inches in over-all length.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are in original configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations no drop mounts.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas only.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down), drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the drive-ability of the vehicle.

7. All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.

8. No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.

9. All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.

10. All cars must have a working under hood battery.

11. All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. 


12. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 

13. After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to respond or be disqualified from the round.

14. All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.

15. Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.

16. In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.

17. No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.

18. 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.

19. Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.

20. No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.

21. Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.

22. All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.

23. All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 

24. Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be moved from the show area to participate in the hop.

25. Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.

26. Reckless driving, gas hopping, and/or three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.

27. All vehicles must have a accessible safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.

28. Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.

29. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.

30. Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.

31. No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.

32. Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future Showtime Car Club events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

33. Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.

34. All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle registration has been stopped.

35. Hop Classifications
Car Hop single Pump
Car Hop Double Pump



*Special*

Anything goes Class for July 19th Sandpoint Show

a) Six cars to make this class other wise an exhibition class only. This includes cars, trucks, or SUV’s.

b) No limits on set up or suspension configurations

c) Singles, doubles, triples, what ever you running to the front.

d) Vehicle must enter pit under its own power.

No double switches or stuck cars. If you get stuck your disqualified


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14318368
> *Showtime CC 2009 Hop Rules
> 1.  All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
> .
> ...


thanks for posting the rules,but i know a few will question payout for radical class. is there a pay out? with 6 cars of course.plus the amount of batteries.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2009, 01:49 PM~14207603
> *UPDATE FOR THE HOP WE WILL POST THE FULL RULES LATER BUT FOR THOSE WHO BUILD YOUR CARS FOR THE SHOW/CROWD AND NOT IN  "THE RULES" WE ARE ADDING A CLASS FOR YOU $500 PAY OUT BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE 6 CARS TO MAKE A FULL CLASS FOR THIS CLASS THE ONLY REQUIRMENT FOR THIS CLASS IS YOU DONT GET STUCK AFTER THAT ANYTHING ELSE GOES CARS TRUCKS SINGLES DOUBLES TRIPPLES QUADS CHAINS NO CHAINS SHOCKS NO SHOCKS IT DONT MATTER SO NOW THAT WE MADE A CLASS FOR YOU ALL BRING YOUR CARS/TRUCKS MAKE THAT CLASS AND SHOW US YOU DESERVE THE CLASS THANKS
> *


thanks sorry i missed it. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO BE THERE WITH AFEW HOPPERS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 26 2009, 12:00 PM~14307594
> *Na Majestics will be there for sure but i dont know about other clubs. I have not seen you guys down here in years. but that is besides the point i just want it to be a good show that way they continue to put them on. I respect all you guys from showtime and well be at your show regardless .
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14324266
> *WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO BE THERE WITH atleast 6 HOPPERS
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hows it looking so far?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 28 2009, 09:54 PM~14324855
> *
> *


IF WE HAD A TOWING COMPANY LIKE YOUR MAYBE!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 28 2009, 09:35 PM~14325314
> *IF WE HAD A TOWING COMPANY LIKE YOUR MAYBE!! :biggrin:
> *


503 tow'n has room for 4 cars and i heard i few of the cars in the pit being called daily drivers


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 28 2009, 11:42 PM~14325906
> *503 tow'n has room for 4 cars and i heard i few of the cars in the pit being called daily drivers
> *


 :0 yup!we"LL have to talk to TONY ABOUT A MAJOR TRANSPORT DISSCOUNT!!LOL :biggrin: WE LOOKING FOWARD GUYS!!IF WE DONT FINISH WITH THE PAINT ON ONE OF THE RADICALS WE ARE BUILDING!!DO WE STILL PASS INSPECTION?? :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 29 2009, 12:42 AM~14325906
> *503 tow'n has room for 4 cars and i heard i few of the cars in the pit being called daily drivers
> *


thanks for the plug tone....................and billy you know you were one of my first low rider customers...................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 29 2009, 06:27 AM~14327180
> *:0 yup!we"LL  have to talk to  TONY ABOUT A MAJOR TRANSPORT DISSCOUNT!!LOL :biggrin: WE LOOKING FOWARD GUYS!!IF WE DONT FINISH WITH THE PAINT ON ONE OF THE RADICALS WE ARE BUILDING!!DO WE STILL PASS INSPECTION?? :0
> *


I dnt see any paint requirments for that class thanks for the support send in some pre regs
Anything goes Class for July 19th Sandpoint Show

a) Six cars to make this class other wise an exhibition class only. This includes cars, trucks, or SUV’s.

b) No limits on set up or suspension configurations

c) Singles, doubles, triples, what ever you running to the front.

d) Vehicle must enter pit under its own power.

No double switches or stuck cars. If you get stuck your disqualified


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHERES D-MIKE ON THE D) RULE ???

LOL WERE GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT ALSO BIG T WE MIGHT BE OUT OF TOWN,,,"MIGHT",,SO HOPEFULLY WE SEE YOU GUYS,,,
THANKS FOR SHOWIN UP TO OUR SHOW A S WELL,,,,DID YOUR PRINCESS TAKE YOU OUT TO DINNER AFTER THE SHOW?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14328033
> *I dnt see any paint requirments for that class  thanks for the support send in some pre regs
> Anything goes Class for July 19th Sandpoint Show
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uhh i dont see any tire size for this one,,do 185/75/14 are ok??


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 28 2009, 09:53 PM~14324840
> *
> *


Yea we will but maybe no cars . how can you guys make some of the rules you have when your own hoppers don't meet them. The chain and tire rule should be changed


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:39 PM~14329828
> *Yea we will but maybe no cars . how can you guys make some of the rules you have when your own hoppers don't meet them. The chain and tire rule should be changed
> *


 :0 ,,oh oh,,i saw that one coming!sup shane,,!i agree with changing some rules,,common fellas,,the more hoppers the better,,whats the point of having a few real nice hoppers when you can have 15+ hoppers !!is hard to have a show car hopper you know!!we are poor people making minimum wage!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:39 AM~14329828
> *Yea we will but maybe no cars . how can you guys make some of the rules you have when your own hoppers don't meet them. The chain and tire rule should be changed
> *


Here we go what cars done meet the rules they are on 175/70/14 and have shocks and you said its 2009 no body runs shocks well its 2009 people hit they own switch


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 29 2009, 12:50 PM~14329930
> *Here we go what cars done meet the rules they are on 175/70/14 and have shocks and you said its 2009 no body runs shocks well its 2009 people hit they own switch
> *


*
</span>*
If i recall gary has slider shock brackets which makes it altered. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 29 2009, 11:50 AM~14329926
> *:0 ,,oh oh,,i saw that one coming!sup shane,,!i agree with changing some rules,,common fellas,,the more hoppers the better,,whats the point of having a few real nice hoppers when you can have 15+ hoppers !!is hard to have a show car hopper you know!!we are poor people making minimum wage!
> *


We made the class for you guys who dont want to fit in the other rules we cant please everybody these rule been in place sine before someof you guys where even lowriding(not you billy  ) but we are not cali and all the other state if you guys dont like the rules we're sorry but ill bet this much IF we where to change them i bet there wouldnt be 15 plus hoppers there so bring those 15 hoppers or atleast 6 to make the all out class and well se whats up for nxt year earlier you said you where gunna try and bring a few now your saying 15 did you get sun stroke yesterday billy LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:53 AM~14329960
> *
> </span>
> If i recall gary has slider shock brackets which makes it altered. :biggrin:
> *


I never teched his car but he cant hop at OUR show so i guess his car dont matter huh and you must not of had a problem with it at any other show cause you never brought it up to the show judges?? you have his number i told you to call him yesterday since you wanna hop him so bad just make sure you hitting your own switch if YOU want to beat him so bad then YOU better be on your own switch  im not the final say in our rules there are four people involved


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 29 2009, 12:54 PM~14329972
> *We made the class for you guys who dont want to fit in the other rules we cant please everybody these rule been in place sine before someof you guys where even lowriding(not you billy    ) but we are not cali and all the other state if you guys dont liek the rules we're sorry but ill bet this much IF we where to change them i bet there woudl be 15 plus hoppers there so bring those 15 hoppers or atleast 6 to make the all out class and well se whats up for nxt year earlier you said you where gunna try and bring a few now your saying 15 did you get sun stroke yesterday billy LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I DIDNT MEAN OUR 15 HOPPERS,,I KNOW THERES PEOPLE OUTHERE WITH HOPPERS THAT MAY NOT MEET ALL OF YOUR RULES,,,,BUT IF YOU DID A FEW CHANGES I BET THERE WILL BE AT LEAST 3 OR MORE PER CLASS! I REALLY DOUBT(AND DONT GET ME WRONG) THAT THERE WILL BE FULL CLASSES(SINGLES AND DOUBLES)),WE ALL KNOW WE ARE NOT CALI OR ARIZONA OR NEVADA!!BUT THINK ABOUT IT!PEOPLE HAS FUN AND THEY WILL GO TO THE SHOW IF THEY KNOW THAT LOTS OF HOPPERS,NICE AND/OR UGLY WILL BE THERE! :biggrin: WE REALLY WANT TO GO!!BUT IN ORDER TO MEET YOUR RULES WE HAVE TO DO LOTS OF ALTERATIONS TO OUR CARS,,AND WE DONT WANT TO DO THAT REALLY! :cheesy: SO THATS WHY ONLY 2 OR MAYBE JUST 1 CAN MAKE IT THERE IF SUM RULES ARE NOT CHANGED!!BUT IS YOUR SHOW AND YOU HAVE THE LAST WORD!!AND WE RESPECT THAT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WE NEED AN ADDY OR INFO,,ILL PROLLY BE STAYING IN CHEHALIS WITH FAMILY IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD,,,ALSO WHATS OUR FEE'S ? THANKS FELLAS


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

is it cool we bring our bbq....does the pre-regs have to be postmarked by july 1st???


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14332811
> *is it cool we bring our bbq....does the pre-regs have to be postmarked by july 1st???
> *


Im not sure about the bbq's Ill check into it. Yes the pre-regs need to be postmarked no later then July 1st. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 29 2009, 08:25 PM~14334729
> *Im not sure about the bbq's Ill check into it. Yes the pre-regs need to be postmarked no later then July 1st. Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


cool we sending it out tommor


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

The pre-registration form is in the signature! 
:biggrin:

*For those of you who dont know how to get there*
*Address: 6310 NE 74th St, Seattle, WA 98115 *


From Eastern Wa and surrounding areas:
Merge onto I-90 W via the exit on the LEFT toward SEATTLE.	
Merge onto I-405 N via EXIT 10 toward BELLEVUE/EVERETT.	
Merge onto WA-520 W via EXIT 14 toward SEATTLE/REDMOND.	
Take the MONTLAKE BLVD exit.	
Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto MONTLAKE BLVD E.	
Stay STRAIGHT to go onto NE 45TH ST.	
Stay STRAIGHT to go onto SAND POINT WAY NE.	
Turn RIGHT onto NE 74TH ST.	
End at 6310 Ne 74th St Seattle, WA 98115-8163 

From Portland and surrounding areas:
Merge onto I-5 N toward SEATTLE (Crossing into WASHINGTON).	
Merge onto WA-520 E via EXIT 168B toward BELLEVUE/KIRKLAND.	
Take the MONTLAKE BLVD exit toward UNIV OF WASH.	
Turn LEFT onto MONTLAKE BLVD E.	
Stay STRAIGHT to go onto NE 45TH ST. 
Stay STRAIGHT to go onto SAND POINT WAY NE.	
Turn RIGHT onto NE 74TH ST.	
End at 6310 Ne 74th St Seattle, WA 98115-8163

From Bellingham and surrounding areas:
Merge onto I-5 S.	
Take EXIT 169 toward NE 45TH ST/UNIV. OF WASH..	
Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto 5TH AVE NE.	
Turn LEFT onto NE 45TH ST.	
Turn LEFT onto NE 45TH ST/MONTLAKE BLVD NE. Continue to follow NE 45TH ST.
Stay STRAIGHT to go onto SAND POINT WAY NE.	
Turn RIGHT onto NE 74TH ST.	
End at 6310 Ne 74th St Seattle, WA 98115-8163


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

intakes? anybody anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

19 days till showtime. Where is everyone cruising the night before and what time. I might have to roll my project since it is no where near show quality.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 30 2009, 03:56 AM~14338101
> *19 days till showtime. Where is everyone cruising the night before and what time. I might have to roll my project since it is no where near show quality.
> *


The cruise details are in progress, I will keep everyone posted. :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 29 2009, 08:33 PM~14334837
> *cool we sending it out tommor
> *


Ok we would rather not have the bbq's because of the mess but if you are gonna bring one please only the small ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 30 2009, 12:04 PM~14341149
> *Ok we would rather not have the bbq's because of the mess but if you are gonna bring one please only the small ones.  :thumbsup:
> *


cool....... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 30 2009, 12:04 PM~14341149
> *Ok we would rather not have the bbq's because of the mess but if you are gonna bring one please only the small ones.  :thumbsup:
> *


BRING ENOUGH FOOD FOR ME TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 29 2009, 12:56 PM~14329990
> *I never teched his car but he cant hop at OUR show so i guess his car dont matter huh and you must not of had a problem with it at any other show cause you never brought it up to the show judges?? you have his number i told you to call him yesterday since you wanna hop him so bad just make sure you hitting your own switch if YOU want to beat him so bad then YOU better be on your own switch   im not the final say in our rules there are four people involved
> *


Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos? 
but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.


View My Video


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14345235
> *Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos?
> but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.
> View My Video
> *


aye guey :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14345235
> *Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos?
> but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.
> View My Video
> *


SEE SHANE! YOU CAN DEW IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 07:04 PM~14345235
> *Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos?
> but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.
> View My Video
> *


Shanes feeling it :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14345235
> *Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos?
> but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.
> View My Video
> *


Its about fucking time :biggrin: good job now do that at every show you go to from now on you built YOU HOP IT and as far as i know we are not going to change the rules and if you "go to hop" then come up and hop all these hoppers crying about this rule and that rule whats next people with show cars crying to its likes this the tire size and shock have been in the rules since as long as i can remember and thats alot longer than you been lowriding :biggrin: and i respest you for what have done in the lifestyle at your young age but dont let your pride get mistaken for cockyness because i hear alot of people are taking it that way if you guys dont want to come up because of our rules then im sorry it was not only my desecion on the rules


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Shayne has "ALWAYS" been able to hit his own switch, "BELIEVE ME" !!!

sometimes he's hit the Blazer on test hopps better than me !!!

But i do apprieciate the respect, that i'm feeling right now,"thanks"  

much love N.W. :biggrin: ........D-


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14345582
> *Its about fucking time :biggrin: good job  now do that at every show you  go to from now on you built YOU HOP IT  and as far as i know we are not going to change the rules and if you "go to hop" then come up and hop all these hoppers crying about this rule and that rule whats next people with show cars crying to its likes this the tire size and shock have been in the rules since as long as i can remember and thats alot longer than you been lowriding :biggrin:  and i respest you for what have done in the lifestyle at your young age but dont let  your pride get mistaken for cockyness because i hear alot of people are taking it that way if you guys dont want to come up because of our rules then im sorry it was not only my desecion on the rules
> *


 :biggrin: shayn's just a lil shy when its a crowd of more then 15 people :biggrin: 
GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14345582
> *Its about fucking time :biggrin: good job  now do that at every show you  go to from now on you built YOU HOP IT  and as far as i know we are not going to change the rules and if you "go to hop" then come up and hop all these hoppers crying about this rule and that rule whats next people with show cars crying to its likes this the tire size and shock have been in the rules since as long as i can remember and thats alot longer than you been lowriding :biggrin:  and i respest you for what have done in the lifestyle at your young age but dont let  your pride get mistaken for cockyness because i hear alot of people are taking it that way if you guys dont want to come up because of our rules then im sorry it was not only my desecion on the rules
> *


just all hoppers remember,if you can't pass you can pass in the radical class.so bring your tools and get some inches.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 30 2009, 09:26 PM~14347700
> *just all hoppers remember,if you can't pass you can pass in the radical class.so bring your tools and get some inches.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

just a quick question!!how many washington hoppers are pre registered already??


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

general admission???


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I can put shocks that not a problem but why do i have to take off the chains?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

the chains has been an issue a long time ago ever since the blvd shows en chehalas( dont know if i spelled that right).....but rules are rules and we respect them....thats why when we hopped it was not for the money its was for exibition to show people what we got and to give the people a show....just my 2 cents..


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

RAFFLE TICKETS FOR SALE. FOR EVERY 30 TICKETS SOLD FOR $10.00 A TICKET. ONE SET OF 13X7 REVERSE ALL CHROME WIRE WHEELS WITH KNOCK OFF'S AND ADAPTER'S WILL BE GIVEN. THE WINNING RAFFLE TICKET'S WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE END OF THE SHOWTIME CAR SHOW ON JULY THE 19TH. EMAIL ADDRESS FOR RAFFLE TICKET'S TO BE MAILED AND PAYMENT ADDRESS INFO. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jul 1 2009, 11:32 PM~14359334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


7 SOLD 23 MORE TO GO! FOR THE FIRST SET.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Pre-reg is now closed. I want to thank everyone for sending in their forms! :thumbsup: 

The show is coming up fast, cant wait to see everyone there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 07:04 PM~14345235
> *Well i dont like to complain about other people cars i just go to hop. But people want to see more cars so why not change the little rules that keep alot of people from coming. I thought you guys said you would have the same rules as lowcos?
> but whatever bro i dont need to change my car to prove anything cause i already show everyone what it does and here it is again with me on the switch so no more shit about that. I respect you big t but that shit gets old.
> View My Video
> *


SHE WAS ON THE BUMPER HARD THERE, NICE JOB.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 3 2009, 10:45 AM~14372212
> *Pre-reg is now closed. I want to thank everyone for sending in their forms!  :thumbsup:
> 
> The show is coming up fast, cant wait to see everyone there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


get ours?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 3 2009, 12:04 PM~14372837
> *get ours?
> *


Yes sir! Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE 4TH OF JULY HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 3 2009, 09:46 PM~14376728
> *EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE 4TH OF JULY HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW
> *


u 2 tone


----------



## *wax* (Dec 28, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING ON THE SHOW. U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL OF SHOWTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *wax*_@Jul 3 2009, 10:13 PM~14377481
> *GOOD LOOKING ON THE SHOW. U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL OF SHOWTIME  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks and right back at you LOWCOS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

GETTING CLOSER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 5 2009, 04:01 PM~14386647
> *:0
> *


U gunna make it i missed ya at the show in your backyard?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sure gunna try!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE CAR NOT DONE, BEEN SICK ASS A DOGG! 
BUT GONNA BRING IT ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 5 2009, 01:04 PM~14385291
> *GETTING CLOSER
> *


 hno:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14393262
> *hno:
> *


H A T E R!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14393262
> *hno:
> *


whats up missy miss


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jul 6 2009, 12:16 PM~14393315
> *H A T E R!!!!!!!!
> *


SERIO HATER!!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 6 2009, 01:48 PM~14393998
> *whats up missy miss
> *


Just super busy doin finishin up last min touches on the show!! Got some great stuff in the works!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime+Jul 6 2009, 03:10 PM~14394770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured, big event
im heading to safe co on wednesday cant wait


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14394792
> *:0  :0  :0 hes the leader of the fan club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I figured, big event
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ITS REAL CLOSE


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 6 2009, 03:10 PM~14394770
> *SERIO HATER!!!
> *


DONT HATE ME,CUZ U AINT ME :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jul 6 2009, 08:27 PM~14398333
> *DONT HATE ME,CUZ U AINT ME :biggrin:
> *


YOU 2 MUST BE SECRET LOVERS :cheesy:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14398763
> *YOU 2 MUST BE SECRET LOVERS :cheesy:
> *


THEY ARENT BUT ME AND RUFFCLITS GIRL ARE


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14399155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14399279
> *THEY ARENT BUT ME AND RUFFCLITS GIRL ARE
> *


 :wow: 

Hi Tone!! :h5:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 6 2009, 07:35 PM~14397031
> *ITS REAL CLOSE
> *


hno: I know, Im stressed!!!










If anyone has any orders call Rick at Low Life and let him know, they will be at the show 1-888-LOWRIDA


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14399279
> *THEY ARENT BUT ME AND RUFFCLITS GIRL ARE
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: U WISH NINJA :biggrin: !!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14399279
> *THEY ARENT BUT ME AND RUFFCLITS GIRL ARE
> *


Y DONT U SHOW'EM WHAT U BE WORKIN WITH TONE.GOT UR GIRL RIGHT HERE.......










:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jul 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14408136
> *Y DONT U SHOW'EM WHAT U BE WORKIN WITH TONE.GOT UR GIRL RIGHT HERE.......
> 
> 
> ...



"DAMN" Tony, she's hott !!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jul 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14408136
> *Y DONT U SHOW'EM WHAT U BE WORKIN WITH TONE.GOT UR GIRL RIGHT HERE.......
> 
> 
> ...


Dude how many times do i have to tell you NO i wont have sex with you not even when your in your DRAG QUEEN outfit stop ok damn :biggrin: but now on the other hand your girl just like kid cutty said* day and night*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Pg 3 WTF


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

You guys are out of control


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jul 8 2009, 04:30 PM~14415366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn pg 3 again wheres the love NW? hopefully you all make it to the show. We as well as all you other car clubs putting oin shows are trying to keep this going up here, we understand and hope that you do too ,and that not everyone can make it to all the shows but we try our best and the all we can ask of you do too when its SHOWTIME :biggrin: on sunday july 19th in sand point


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!! *








:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434796
> *Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

throphy's sick can i have one :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Jul 10 2009, 01:16 PM~14435754
> *throphy's sick can i have one :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 10 2009, 12:56 PM~14434796
> *Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!!
> 
> 
> ...


that's somthing new.looks good.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be :thumbsup: 
I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic. 
Pass the word, see you then! :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442484
> *Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be  :thumbsup:
> I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic.
> Pass the word, see you then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: see ya there will let all the riders know


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434796
> *Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

what time is roll in for next weekend. were having a meeting today


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 11 2009, 04:02 PM~14444736
> *what time is roll in  for next weekend. were having a meeting today
> *


*Move-in is from 7am-10am Sunday*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442484
> *Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be  :thumbsup:
> I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic.
> Pass the word, see you then!  :biggrin:
> *


Those headed down town might wanna try and stay off 1st ave south of Safeco them streets are fucced up....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

WHATS THE DEAD LINE FOR HOPPERS TO GET IN COMING FROM 503 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442484
> *Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be  :thumbsup:
> I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic.
> Pass the word, see you then!  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BUSTING THAT ASS, YOUR HARD WORK WILL PAY OFF


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Big M. your car is going up with mine on "503" Towing right? When are you trying to head up to Seattle I see the deadline for the gates is 10:00 A.M. BIG M. coming to a town near you!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 12 2009, 12:43 AM~14447362
> *Big M. your car is going up with mine on "503" Towing right? When are you trying to head up to Seattle I see the deadline for the gates is 10:00 A.M.  BIG M. coming to a town near you!!!
> *


we can try to meet in longview(sp?)arond 7-7:30.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 11 2009, 10:43 PM~14447362
> *Big M. your car is going up with mine on "503" Towing right? When are you trying to head up to Seattle I see the deadline for the gates is 10:00 A.M.  BIG M. coming to a town near you!!!
> *


10 SHIT MY PLANE DONT LEAVE TELL 9 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 12 2009, 01:17 AM~14447499
> *10 SHIT MY PLANE DONT LEAVE TELL 9  :0
> *


lincoln city has a airport now?


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

THOSE TROPHIES LOOK REAL NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14447152
> *WHATS THE DEAD LINE FOR HOPPERS TO GET IN COMING FROM 503 :biggrin:
> *


Deadlie for hoppers is NOON


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 12 2009, 01:37 PM~14449745
> *Deadlie for hoppers is NOON
> *


yes thank you i get to sleep in


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 12 2009, 07:52 PM~14452864
> *yes thank you i get to sleep in
> *


Y arent you portland guys coming up for the saturday night cruise??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

HERE'S WHATS GOING TO BE ON SALE.

CHROME CYLINDERS 6"-16"
COILS 4 1/2 - 3 TON
MOTORS
PISTON KITS
CHROME SHOCKS
POWER BALL
DEEP CUPS
SOLENOIDS
HOPPING HANDLE
FAUCET SLOW DOWNS
Y & X BLOCKS

WE WILL ACCEPT CASH/CREDIT/DEB

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14466233
> *HERE'S WHATS GOING TO BE ON SALE.
> 
> CHROME CYLINDERS 6"-16"
> ...


I O U'S??? :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

Trophy came out nice. count down to hop fest is on. Cant wait to meet some you guys so I can put som faces to names.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2009, 01:18 AM~14466432
> *I O U'S???  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it the state of california doest it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 14 2009, 05:53 AM~14467110
> *fuck it the state of california doest it. :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA LOL


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442484
> *Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be  :thumbsup:
> I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic.
> Pass the word, see you then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SEE EVERYONE SOON!!! Cruise saturday night, and show sunday!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

are we allowed any bbqs


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 15 2009, 05:03 PM~14486365
> *are we allowed any bbqs
> *


Small ones yes and as long as you clean up after yourselfs and supply us with all the food we want j/k about the food part LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

stop by I will give you a hot dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14488385
> *stop by I will give you a hot dog :biggrin:
> *


Keep your







to yourself


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14488430
> *Keep your
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats good , where do find that stuff!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 15 2009, 09:03 PM~14488935
> *Thats good , where do find that stuff!!
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

WE BOXING OUT HERE IN THE 503 :0 :biggrin: TTT FOR SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 16 2009, 09:30 AM~14492590
> *WE BOXING OUT HERE IN THE 503 :0  :biggrin: TTT FOR SHOWTIME :biggrin:
> *


Let they cars talk not they cock suckers


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/weather/


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Sunny for Sunday!! :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 11 2009, 09:33 AM~14442484
> *Saturday night before the show we will be downtown cruisin. Most of you know the spot by Safeco at Home Plate parking lot. We will meet up down there around 930 that night. We hope to see everyone out and havin a good time like it used to be  :thumbsup:
> I already checked and there is no Mariners game here that night so the lot will be all ours and easier to cruise, less traffic.
> Pass the word, see you then!  :biggrin:
> *


*TTT!!!*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"I HAVE BUTTERFLIES IN MY TUMMY" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FOR THOSE GOING,,HAVE FUN HOMIES,,IM STAYING TO SUPPORT A LOCAL SHOW!!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

MY LIL GIRL IS EXCITED SHE KEEPS CLEANING HER BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jul 14 2009, 01:18 AM~14466432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434796
> *Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

See you all tomorro wnigth on the cruise and then again on sun


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14506827
> *See you all tomorro wnigth on the cruise and then again on sun
> *



SEE YOU ON THE 16TH IN THE MARANATE W/ CISCO !!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 05:18 PM~14507341
> *SEE YOU ON THE 16TH
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Im gunna try my best


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434796
> *Ok everyone, here it is!! A sneek peek of the Best Of trophies!!! We tried to switch it up and do something real nice for these catagories!!! Dont forget we have 15 Best Of's!!!!! See everyone on the 19th!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: IM LOVIN THIS AWARD,BUT IM REALLY LIKIN UR BEST REAREND AWARD ALOT TOO :biggrin: ........













C U 2NITE H A T E R!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

This helps lol I was gonna ask but now that I see you even posted the bus route and bus time i should be golden .Is it the same spot Young Hogg or FULXTYC were doing the king of the streets at








> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2009, 09:15 AM~13957694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

QUOTE(BIGTONY @ May 21 2009, 09:15 AM) 



Ok everyone Showtime is back and putting on a show this year to keep this alive in the Great NW! We are trying to do our part for lowriding and putting on a great event for everyone! So do your part and support the shows this year, and we hope to see everyone there! 
The pre-registration form is in the signature! 


For those of you who dont know how to get there

Warren G. Magnuson Park
Directions
< Warren G. Magnuson Park

Warren G. Magnuson Park Information: (206)684-4946 
Park Address: 7400 Sand Point Way NE, Seattle, WA 98115 > directions
Administrative office visiting address: 6310 NE 74th St, bldg 30 southeast offices
Administrative office mail: 6310 NE 74th St., Suite 109E, Seattle, WA 98115 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click to skip down to:
By Bus | By Bicycle | By Car | By Truck 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BY BUS
Metro bus routes 74 and 75 serve the park along Sand Point Way N.E. Connections are in the University District (Routes 74 and 75) and Northgate (Route 75).

» For schedules and route maps, View the Metro web site:
transit.metrokc.gov/tops/bus/neighborhoods/sand_point.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY BICYCLE
The Burke-Gilman Trail is approximately ¼ mile west of Warren G. Magnuson Park. With a traffic signal and crosswalks, the N.E. 65th Street crossing is the safest point to enter the park. Once on the east side of Sand Point Way N.E. bicyclists can continue either east along N.E. 65th Street, or north along 62nd Avenue N.E. 

Please note that bicycle riding is limited to paved surfaces within Warren G. Magnuson Park. There are no designated bike trails in the park.

» See Burke-Gilman trail map
» More about Biking at Warren G. Magnuson Park
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY CAR
From Interstate 5 you can exit at either N.E. 45th Street (Exit #169) or N.E. 65th Street (Exit #171). 

From the N.E. 45th Street exit, go east on 45th, past the University of Washington, and down the 45th Street ramp. Continue east past University Village Shopping Center. Bear left and continue about 2 miles. You will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue.

From the I-5 N.E. 65th Street exit, head east approximately four miles on 65th (stay on the arterial!) until you have crossed Sand Point Way N.E. into the N.E. 65th Street entrance to Warren G. Magnuson Park. 

From State Route 520 (SR520): 

Take the Montlake Boulevard exit (north) and continue north about 1 mile. 
Bear to the right as Montlake Boulevard becomes NE 45th Street, continue past University Village Shopping Center. 
Continue east through the NE 45th/Union Bay Place intersection. As the street bears to the left and north, it then becomes Sand Point Way NE. 
Continue on Sand Point Way NE about 2 miles, you will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue. 
From Interstate 90 (I-90): 

Take Interstate 5 north about and continue about 4.5 miles to Exit #169, NE 45th Street. 
At the stoplight, turn right onto NE 45th Street and continue east about 1.5 miles, passing the University of Washington campus and heading down a steep hill. 
At the bottom of the hill, turn left at the stoplight and continue east on NE 45th Street.

NE 45th Street will bear left and become Sand Point Way NE. 
Continue on Sand Point Way NE about 2 miles, you will pass Children’s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and Sand Point Village/Princeton Avenue. 
For driving directions from your location, try http://maps.yahoo.com/ or http://www.mapquest.com/, enter your starting address and enter the intersection: 
Sand Point Way NE and NE 74th St
Seattle, WA 98115
Parking:
Parking lot and parallel parking in designated areas (65th). Very large parking lot (77th). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( RETURN TO TOP )
BY TRUCK
Due to an under-height building (only 13-feet high) at the N.E. 74th Street gate, delivery trucks should enter through the N.E. 65th Street entrance. Heading east on N.E. 65th trucks can then turn at the second street on the left (known as Sportsfield Drive) and head to the Community Campus.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I will be there minus a car  , but the LEGACY crew will be there


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"MAJESTICS PORTLAND" leavin' uurrly :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 18 2009, 08:05 PM~14514403
> *"MAJESTICS PORTLAND" leavin' uurrly  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

some one post pics!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SORRY I COULD NOT MAKE IT- HAD A FUNERAL TO GO TO TODAY.

HATS OFF TO SHOWTIME , IM SURE IT WAS A HIT . HOPE EVERYBODY DRINKIN PLENTY OF H20!!!

POST PICS X2


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

GREAT SHOWN SHOWTIME HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry i didnt make it,had to work and also the new car club im in is doing a fundraiser car wash to help get a baby girl that passed away a headstone since her gravesite is currently being marked with teddy bears that keep getting stolen..


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

missed it :tears: damn conflicting schedule! whats next locally??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I would likee to thanks all the car clubs and solo rider who showed up to this show it couldnt have happened with out you guys showing up and i woudl liek to thank my club and everyone else who help put on this event and all our sponser for all their hard work


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you Showtime for putting on a great show!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

had a great time, got sunburnt like a muthafucka lots of nice cars. pissed that mines not done. hope you guys do it again next year the stuff for the kids is perfect.


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

big props to SHOWTIME. a good time was had by all. :biggrin:


----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

Very good show! I hope you get to do it again next year. I allways liked Sand Point. Very impressive fleet SHOWTIME had out!!!!!!! Southend Riders had high quality and big numbers as well. I havent been out to shows in a while and that was nice. Big props to SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Payaso (Jan 17, 2007)

cool show really cool there was things for the kids to stay out of our hair and they also had a good time.Hope u guys do it again next year


----------



## wick3d 360 (Jan 16, 2009)

That was the best show so far thanks showtime


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WISH WE COULD OF BROUGHT ALL OF OUR GUYS TO SEE THIS NICE SHOW!!!! FELT GOOD TO KICK BACK AND ENJOY A GOOD SHOW!!! THANKS SHOWTIME!!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE IN YAKIMA!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

SHOW WAS TIGHT WILL B BACK NEXT YEAR..


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 19 2009, 09:06 PM~14521441
> *Thank you Showtime for putting on a great show!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry Tony..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

that is tyght!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Jul 20 2009, 06:47 AM~14523849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its coo had to show the kids how its done  :biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

the only pic I didnt get was when you rolled off the end and onto your head. I thought it was some new break dancing move. Had me LMAO. :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Jul 20 2009, 09:17 AM~14524874
> *the only pic I didnt get was when you rolled off the end and onto your head. I thought it was some new break dancing move. Had me LMAO.   :roflmao:
> *


Im glad u didnt lol did you happen to take pics or video of the towncar drawing?? if so can you post them in the topic and or confirmit was legit for people the video didnt work on my camera but the pics did sorry about not letting your son draw it i think i had heat stroke yeterday and partially blacked out im just no remembering seeing and talking to people that where at the show LOL


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 09:30 AM~14524480
> *Its coo had to show the kids how its done   :biggrin:
> *


come on tone admit it, your a big kid too just like we all are... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 20 2009, 09:35 AM~14525043
> *come on tone admit it, your a big kid too just like we all are... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right just a little TO big of a kid i almost buckled that damn thing lol


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 20 2009, 10:35 AM~14525043
> *come on tone admit it, your a big kid too just like we all are... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where were you yesterday sir??!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Just to add what Tone already said. The whole club appreciates everyone who came out to enjoy the day with us. Without the NW support it would not have been as succesful as it was. Im glad to hear the positive feedback and love. Thank you to all the clubs and riders, also our sponsors and the vendors that came and fed all of you!! I also want to thank our members for pulling together and makin it happen. Also thank you to our Showtime So Cal fam for comin to Seattle to support us, it was great havin you guys here!
Thank you to everyone who helped with the hop, Schue, JT, Lil Tom and everyone else. Hope everyone had a safe trip home. 
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 10:18 AM~14524888
> *Im glad u didnt lol did you happen to take pics or video of the towncar drawing?? if so can you post them in the topic and or confirmit was legit for people the video didnt work on my camera but the pics did sorry about not letting your son draw it i think i had heat stroke yeterday and partially blacked out im just no remembering seeing and talking to people that where at the show LOL
> *


I didnt take pics of the drawing though. Someone else was already doing that for you. No big deal about my boy, he wasnt heart broke. Drawing was legit though. Plenty of bystanders that can confirm as well.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

nice show showtime


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

GREAT SHOW ! BIG THANKS TO THE SEATTLE CHAPTER FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY.GREAT WEATHER,GREAT PEOPLE, GREAT PLACE HAVE'NT HAD A GREAT VACATION IN A LONG TIME. CAN'T WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

big ups to showtime,hope to make it next year...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Jul 20 2009, 11:32 AM~14525512
> *I didnt take pics of the drawing though. Someone else was already doing that for you. No big deal about my boy, he wasnt heart broke. Drawing was legit though. Plenty of bystanders that can confirm as well.
> *



so who the lucky person??


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 19 2009, 03:11 PM~14518831
> *some one post pics!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Showtime for all your hard work, your show was the shit! Nice awards by the way too :thumbsup:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

Great show guys had a good time we will be back next year with more cars


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:32 PM~14529034
> *so who the lucky person??
> *



#48 
JOEY from Homies Only


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

congrats on the win... Homies O... just tryin to figure out whih pic to set as my desktop wallpaper!! big respects to Showtime


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

SHOW LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE PICS


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14525264
> *Just to add what Tone already said. The whole club appreciates everyone who came out to enjoy the day with us. Without the NW support it would not have been as succesful as it was. Im glad to hear the positive feedback and love. Thank you to all the clubs and riders, also our sponsors and the vendors that came and fed all of you!! I also want to thank our members for pulling together and makin it happen. Also thank you to our Showtime So Cal fam for comin to Seattle to support us, it was great havin you guys here!
> Thank you to everyone who helped with the hop, Schue, JT, Lil Tom and everyone else. Hope everyone had a safe trip home.
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD JOB MISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 20 2009, 04:24 PM~14529738
> *SHOW LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NICE PICS
> *


thanks homie vids will be up soon


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2009, 04:20 PM~14529672
> *congrats on the win... Homies O... just tryin to figure out whih pic to set as my desktop wallpaper!! big respects to Showtime
> *


wat up rider


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jul 20 2009, 06:26 PM~14529767
> *thanks homie vids will be up soon
> *


see if any one can tell me what two famous o.g. northwest hoppers were there?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14529936
> *see if any one can tell me what two famous o.g. northwest  hoppers were there?
> *


og shane and og diamond mike?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 20 2009, 06:46 PM~14530018
> *og shane and og diamond mike?
> *


sorry i meant cars plus you can't ansew cause i know you know your history.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

cars or people?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2009, 04:39 PM~14529936
> *see if any one can tell me what two famous o.g. northwest  hoppers were there?
> *


Garys 64 and Cliffs black lac


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLIFFS LAC- THAT CAR WAS A TRUE INSPIRATION BACK IN THE 90S

GARYS 4 TO DAMN.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jul 20 2009, 04:27 PM~14529791
> *wat up rider
> *


PICS ARE SMASHIN HOMIE. THANKS FOR KEEPIN US UPDATED DOG
I KNOW ITS A LABOR OF LOVE!!  P.S. MY WALLPAPER LOOKS PIMP :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDS.. SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

well shit i was gonna say the 64 
:biggrin: and guess on that lac lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"WUUR DEM HOPP PICS, AND VIDZZ AT" ???????????

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice show SHOWTIME, alot of OG's at the show, even some football players. Nice turnout for the NW. I will post some vids and more pics later tonight. GREAT SHOW again, congrats s to Joey, hopefully he didn't break it over in that side parking lot :biggrin: , hopefully the same support for all these local shows like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 06:49 PM~14530056
> *Garys 64 and Cliffs black lac
> *


you as------------h-ol-e.your not in it either,but your right.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
good show- SHOW TIME!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2009, 06:53 PM~14530106
> *CLIFFS LAC- THAT CAR WAS A TRUE INSPIRATION BACK IN THE 90S
> 
> GARYS 4 TO DAMN.
> *


X1 MILLION.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice show


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14531032
> *you as------------h-ol-e.your not in it either,but your right.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> good show- SHOW TIME!
> *


Check ur text fucker and 81_FLEETBROUM nice footage thanks for posting it up


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14531402
> *Check ur text fucker and 81_FLEETBROUM nice footage thanks for posting it up
> *


THANKS HOMIE   . GREAT TURN OUT AND GREAT SHOW   .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jul 20 2009, 06:41 PM~14531448
> *THANKS HOMIE     . GREAT TURN OUT AND GREAT SHOW    .
> *


Thanks wouldnt have been good without clubs and solo riders showing up and makeing it good


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

so who won da hop??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 20 2009, 07:28 PM~14532113
> *so who won da hop??
> *


Shane single, J R double, Diamond Mike anything goes class what ahppened to you and your guys we made the class for you and no one showed up???


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 20 2009, 06:35 PM~14530614
> *Nice show SHOWTIME, alot of OG's at the show, even some football players. Nice turnout for the NW. I will post some vids and more pics later tonight. GREAT SHOW again, congrats s to Joey, hopefully he didn't break it over in that side parking lot  :biggrin: , hopefully the same support for all these local shows like this.  :thumbsup:
> *


she past the test.. b4 she go's to yaks..  thank bro.. c u guy around i alway up here..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jul 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14531403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gerys cars alway b flying look sick


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

When I saw Garys 64 there I was hoping to see it in the hop for old times sake. I havent seen that car since like Yakima 98 or 99.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14533486
> *When I saw Garys 64 there I was hoping to see it in the hop for old times sake.  I havent seen that car since like Yakima 98 or 99.
> *


 :0 car looked awesome.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Jul 20 2009, 07:47 AM~14523849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WOW!!THE INFLATEABLE JUMPER DIDNT POP W/TONY DOIN HIS THANG :biggrin: N E WAYS,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT SHOW GUYS & I'LL POST UP MY PICS LATER :thumbsup:  .OH & IM A LIL DISAPPOINTED W/1 THING THOUGH TONE.U PROMISED A LIVE PERFORMANCE BY...........









:biggrin: 
J/K,OVERALL AN EXCELLANT SHOW
:thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 20 2009, 11:01 PM~14533486
> *When I saw Garys 64 there I was hoping to see it in the hop for old times sake.  I havent seen that car since like Yakima 98 or 99.
> *


yes me too..................it's been a long time.


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

Great show. My family really enjoyed it. The cruise on saturday was a good time as well. I have some really good pics and videos of the hop. What is the easiest way to post them on here.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 08:33 PM~14532190
> *Shane single, J R double, Diamond Mike anything goes class what ahppened to you and your guys we made the class for you and no one showed up???
> *


i stayed to support a local classic show!!sence this car club goes to all of the hillsboro shows,,i promisse i was gona be there to help with the judging!!,it looks you had a great time playing with the little kids! :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14533486
> *When I saw Garys 64 there I was hoping to see it in the hop for old times sake.  I havent seen that car since like Yakima 98 or 99.
> *


When everyone was leaving after the show, before it got loaded back on the trailer it caught a little air :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 21 2009, 08:04 AM~14536778
> *When everyone was leaving after the show, before it got loaded back on the trailer it caught a little air   :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jul 20 2009, 06:38 PM~14531403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN THE REGAL FLOATS LIKE ITS HAS WIEGHT....ONLY CARS WITH WIEGHT FLOAT LIKE THAT.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14537519
> *MAN THE REGAL FLOATS LIKE ITS HAS WIEGHT....ONLY CARS WITH WIEGHT FLOAT LIKE THAT.....
> *


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2009, 12:24 PM~14539773
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0    I HAVE SOME :cheesy: SO WHO CARES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14539928
> *:0  :0  :0       I HAVE SOME :cheesy: SO WHO CARES!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats keepin it real MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

I HAVE JUST ONE WORD TO DESCRIBE MY EXPERIENCE OUT IN SEATTLE WITH MY FAMILY.


SHOWTIME!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14537519
> *MAN THE REGAL FLOATS LIKE ITS HAS WIEGHT....ONLY CARS WITH WIEGHT FLOAT LIKE THAT.....
> *


LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14537519
> *MAN THE REGAL FLOATS LIKE ITS HAS WIEGHT....ONLY CARS WITH WIEGHT FLOAT LIKE THAT.....
> *


Maybe we should use these at the shows and see who is really using wieght you guys willing to pull all your cars on them scales???or bring them to shows out side of hillsboro/portland area?? 

Mobile Truck Scale RW-L Wide Platform 
Wide Platform
Multi Axle Weighing ( up to 6 scales)
1 inch LCD Display with Backlight
kg/lb switchable, Displays individual or total weight
Advanced Digital filtering to compensate for Vibration
10,000 lb x 5 lb, 20,000 lb x 10lb,
Platform size 24.6" W x 13.4" D. 
Overall Size 28.3"W x 22.3" D x 2.4" H. 
Choose 10,000 lb or 20,000 lb 
List Price $2195.00


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I dont know why anyone would get made about someone else having weight, they sell it everywere, its not hard to get.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14541223
> *Maybe we should use these at the shows and see who is really using wieght you guys willing to pull all your cars on them scales???or bring them to shows out side of hillsboro/portland area??
> 
> Mobile Truck Scale RW-L Wide Platform
> ...



I'd be curious to se what I way :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2009, 02:52 PM~14541410
> *I dont know why anyone would get made about someone else having weight, they sell it everywere, its not hard to get.
> *


ITS HARD 2 FIND OUT HERE :0 SOMONE GOT IT ALL :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

And how come no on has posted this pic


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14541223
> *Maybe we should use these at the shows and see who is really using wieght you guys willing to pull all your cars on them scales???or bring them to shows out side of hillsboro/portland area??
> 
> Mobile Truck Scale RW-L Wide Platform
> ...


Is that the same scale you and Belly use to weigh your selfs?? :biggrin: Jk


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 21 2009, 05:17 PM~14542773
> *ITS HARD 2 FIND OUT HERE :0 SOMONE GOT IT ALL :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Les Schwab is missing all there tire weights. :0


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

YOU GUY'S GOT SOME NICE CAR'S OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 21 2009, 10:16 AM~14537519
> *MAN THE REGAL FLOATS LIKE ITS HAS WIEGHT....ONLY CARS WITH WIEGHT FLOAT LIKE THAT.....
> *


I think you might be right.....Santos's shit had my Dodge working a lil harder than normal


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

[/B] Whats"s up !!! I just wanted to say Great SHOW!!! SHOWTIME!!! :biggrin: It's been a few years since Ive been to a car show...what good time me & my Family had !! thanks for the invite :cheesy: It was KOOL seeing old friends...and I mean "OLD" when I say it lol :biggrin: Good to see everyone again!! All those "BADD AZZ" rides !! I think I got an "itch" lol :biggrin: j/k any way Good job SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

Whats"s up !!! I just wanted to say Great SHOW!!! SHOWTIME!!! :biggrin: It's been a few years since Ive been to a car show...what good time me & my Family had !! thanks for the invite :cheesy: It was KOOL seeing old friends...and I mean "OLD" when I say it lol :biggrin: Good to see everyone again!! All those "BADD AZZ" rides !! I think I got an "itch" lol :biggrin: j/k any way Good job SHOWTIME!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks for the great show guys :biggrin: (we need more like this maybe a bit closer north)

just a few of the pics, more coming soon


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I GOT TO ADMIT,,WASHINGTON HAS MORE LOW-LOWS THAN OREGON,,AND THEY ARE GOOD LOOKING RIDES TOO!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

I was pretty busy at the show so I appreciate everyone who has posted all the great picts. Here is a couple I got......













































Jasons probation is up and he gets his first Showtime shirt!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 21 2009, 02:34 PM~14541223
> *Maybe we should use these at the shows and see who is really using wieght you guys willing to pull all your cars on them scales???or bring them to shows out side of hillsboro/portland area??
> 
> Mobile Truck Scale RW-L Wide Platform
> ...



JAJAJAJA.....YOU GOT JOKES TONY........why go to shows where they have a special class for our cars ? even if we have shocks and follow your rules the inspectors always find some bullshit excuse to move the car to the "SPECIAL" class..... nah thats ok we rather go to shows where they do appritiate what we do and what are cars do no matter how they are built...WE DO IT TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT AND NOT THE FUCKEN TROPHY....... BY THE WAY IM DONE YOU CAN REPLY ALL YOU WANT AND HATE ALL YOU WANT.....IM OUT......


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 22 2009, 11:18 AM~14550258
> *JAJAJAJA.....YOU GOT JOKES TONY........why go to shows where they have a special class for our cars ? even if we have shocks and follow your rules the inspectors always find some bullshit excuse to move the car to the "SPECIAL" class..... nah thats ok we rather go to shows where they do appritiate what we do and what are cars do no matter how they are built...WE DO IT TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT AND NOT THE FUCKEN TROPHY....... BY THE WAY IM DONE YOU CAN REPLY ALL YOU WANT AND HATE ALL YOU WANT.....IM OUT......
> *


 :tears: and it was just the begging of such a good conversation


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 22 2009, 11:18 AM~14550258
> *JAJAJAJA.....YOU GOT JOKES TONY........why go to shows where they have a special class for our cars ? even if we have shocks and follow your rules the inspectors always find some bullshit excuse to move the car to the "SPECIAL" class..... nah thats ok we rather go to shows where they do appritiate what we do and what are cars do no matter how they are built...WE DO IT TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT AND NOT THE FUCKEN TROPHY....... BY THE WAY IM DONE YOU CAN REPLY ALL YOU WANT AND HATE ALL YOU WANT.....IM OUT......
> *


I dont hate never have never will dont need to the truth speaks for itself but you got EXCUSES your the one on here trying to imply a certain car that you claim floats is weighted??


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 21 2009, 02:34 PM~14541223
> *Maybe we should use these at the shows and see who is really using wieght you guys willing to pull all your cars on them scales???or bring them to shows out side of hillsboro/portland area??
> 
> Mobile Truck Scale RW-L Wide Platform
> ...



JUST FOR THE RECORD, THE TRUCK IS "STILL" LOWRIDER LEGAL,
EXCEPT FOR 2 BATTERY'S AND A LITTLE ASS, SO IF YA'LL TALKIN'
MINI TRUCKS, THEN I'M IN !!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SUPP GUYS,FINALLY GOT SOME OF MY PICS UPLOADED.HOPE U LIKE.AGAIN,GREAT SHOW SHOWTIME c.c. :thumbsup: 


























































































































































& HERE'S WHAT BIGTONY DROVE OFF IN AFTER THE SHOW WHEN HE RAFFLED OFF HIS LINCOLN....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

bad ass rides rite therrrre,,seattle area rides are invited for the king on the switch NorthWest car hop and show!! 08/30/09 hillsboro oregon!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2009, 05:39 PM~14529936
> *see if any one can tell me what two famous o.g. northwest  hoppers were there?
> *


Okay Tone you started it, Now my turn, who can tell me which person in the hop pit was the first to participate in a hop at the LA Supershow???


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 23 2009, 12:45 AM~14557457
> *Okay Tone you started it, Now my turn, who can tell me which person in the hop pit was the first to participate in a hop at the LA Supershow???
> *


No guesses????? come on i know someone knows some history??? i gotta few more trivia question along the same lines.....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Not me :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 23 2009, 11:15 AM~14560805
> *Not me :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU ARE THE MOST HATTED CAT IN THE NW :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: J/K OG SHANE....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 23 2009, 11:59 AM~14560648
> *No guesses????? come on i know someone knows some history??? i gotta few more trivia question along the same lines.....
> *


Its a shot in the dark but was it This guy









































Fabulous
:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I think it was Pablo and Gary.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 23 2009, 01:45 AM~14557457
> *Okay Tone you started it, Now my turn, who can tell me which person in the hop pit was the first to participate in a hop at the LA Supershow???
> *


cliff?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 23 2009, 03:51 PM~14563120
> *cliff?
> *


but can you also guess with what car and what year?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14567348
> *:biggrin: but can you also guess with what car and what year?
> *


keep trying


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

First off sorry it's taken me a while to get to a computer. 
The show was off the chain.. SHOWTIME cc you guys did a great job I'm glad I was able to make the show. The people,cars,city, and just the overall vibe was beautiful.
So again thank you to everyone from SHOWTIME cc it was a pleasure meeting all of you guys.
Keep doing yall thing cuzz y'all doing it real big and real nice much RESPECT given to all you guys.
Till next time latez


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TAKE TO THE TOP


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jul 24 2009, 09:05 AM~14569311
> *First off sorry it's taken me a while to get to a computer.
> The show was off the chain.. SHOWTIME cc you guys did a great job I'm glad I was able to make the show. The people,cars,city, and just the overall vibe was beautiful.
> So again thank you to everyone from SHOWTIME cc it was a pleasure meeting all of you guys.
> ...


sssssssssshhhhhhhhhh......nice meeting you cats don't forget.....ssssssssssssshhhhhhh


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 23 2009, 12:45 AM~14557457
> *Okay Tone you started it, Now my turn, who can tell me which person in the hop pit was the first to participate in a hop at the LA Supershow???
> *



You tried and maybe I worded the question to desceive you guys a lil bit...but the person was in the pit on Sunday and participated in the 1991 LA SuperShow as a Hop Judge???? lets see if this helps or dust off the old bright pink 1991 LRM Supershow VHS and see if that helps at all :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14576962
> *You tried and maybe I worded the question to desceive you guys a lil bit...but the person was in the pit on Sunday and participated in the 1991 LA SuperShow as a Hop Judge???? lets see if this helps or dust off the old bright pink 1991 LRM Supershow VHS and see if that helps at all :biggrin:
> *


Rick?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I THINK YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT ME,,HE-HE J/K I BEEN THERE MANY TIMES,,BUT NOT PARTICIPATING!!GOOD TRY THOUGH!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2009, 02:48 PM~14580003
> *I THINK YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT ME,,HE-HE  J/K  I BEEN THERE MANY TIMES,,BUT NOT PARTICIPATING!!GOOD TRY THOUGH!!
> *


Billy you never took your dancer down to the supershow???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 24 2009, 10:54 PM~14576962
> *You tried and maybe I worded the question to desceive you guys a lil bit...but the person was in the pit on Sunday and participated in the 1991 LA SuperShow as a Hop Judge???? lets see if this helps or dust off the old bright pink 1991 LRM Supershow VHS and see if that helps at all :biggrin:
> *



i think Shue's tooting his own horn, 

"it was "YOU" wasn't it buddy !!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Billy you never took your dancer down to the supershow??? 
went down twice when they switched to Sactown once green, once blue


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 25 2009, 06:42 PM~14581160
> *Billy you never took your dancer down to the supershow???
> *


i did to the supershow in cacramento!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14582560
> *i did to the supershow in cacramento!!
> *


DIDNT SOMONE STEAL THAT CAR??????


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 25 2009, 07:00 PM~14581286
> *i think Shue's tooting his own horn,
> 
> "it was "YOU" wasn't it buddy !!!
> *


nope wasn't me


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14557457
> *Okay Tone you started it, Now my turn, who can tell me which person in the hop pit was the first to participate in a hop at the LA Supershow???
> *


wait i didnt see vengence down in the pit ???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 25 2009, 10:27 PM~14582577
> *DIDNT SOMONE STEAL THAT CAR??????
> *


  yup yhey did,,but then i got it back((empty,,no hydros and wheels ,,and mothafucker took all my good cd's,,thats what i miss the most,,my music :angry: ))and painted blue,,!!i took third in sacto one time!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 12:39 AM~14583430
> *nope wasn't me
> *



"DAMN" thought i had it !! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 26 2009, 05:21 AM~14583827
> *  yup yhey did,,but then i got it back((empty,,no hydros and wheels ,,and mothafucker took all my good cd's,,thats what i miss the most,,my music :angry: ))and painted blue,,!!i took third  in sacto one time!!
> *


REMEMBER I HAD THE WHITE REGAL CAR DANCER :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 24 2009, 10:54 PM~14576962
> *You tried and maybe I worded the question to desceive you guys a lil bit...but the person was in the pit on Sunday and participated in the 1991 LA SuperShow as a Hop Judge???? lets see if this helps or dust off the old bright pink 1991 LRM Supershow VHS and see if that helps at all :biggrin:
> *


WAS THAT (JOE)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 26 2009, 03:44 AM~14583685
> *wait i didnt see vengence down in the pit ???
> *


good one homie


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14576962
> *You tried and maybe I worded the question to desceive you guys a lil bit...but the person was in the pit on Sunday and participated in the 1991 LA SuperShow as a Hop Judge???? lets see if this helps or dust off the old bright pink 1991 LRM Supershow VHS and see if that helps at all :biggrin:
> *


I'm going with one of the OGs from Mixed Company. I talked to him yesterday at the Good Guys HotRod show but I cannot remember his name. He is from LA and helps Garett out with our local shows. Am I right???

If that is not him, then I'm going with Big Cliff.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Which CC chapter has had two members compeat for titles with LRM? Who was the first?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 26 2009, 11:08 AM~14585279
> *WAS THAT (JOE)
> *


yep Big Mike got this one Indian Joe a NW original


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 03:16 PM~14586984
> *yep Big Mike got this one Indian Joe a NW original
> *


what did i win :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 03:16 PM~14586984
> *yep Big Mike got this one Indian Joe a NW original
> *



AND "HE'S" CALLIN' "ME" OLD !!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 26 2009, 04:26 PM~14587068
> *what did i win :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thats not department, talk to Diamond he got some easy money last weekend


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14587589
> *thats not department, talk to Diamond he got some easy money last weekend
> *


well i told shane 2 buy me lunch because i let him get that single pump money :cheesy: . i was right down the road with team force!!!in seattle :biggrin: i wish i could of made..


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 03:16 PM~14586984
> *yep Big Mike got this one Indian Joe a NW original
> *


INDIAN JOe tha big homie!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14587589
> *thats not department, talk to Diamond he got some easy money last weekend
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

i think i beat a double pump radical by about 8-10" !!! :0 :0 :0 

"it wasn't "THAT"easy" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 26 2009, 06:26 PM~14587938
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i think i beat a double pump radical by about 8-10" !!!  :0  :0  :0
> ...


three/four hits of the switch ain't hard work......as far as the elco goes he didn't have a chance, fool hit the switch more times then Mike would have and Bigtony had to help him hit the bumper the 2 times he did


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 26 2009, 06:08 PM~14588242
> * "100% JENDA BUILT"
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## PuroLoco Grinch (Jul 23, 2009)

So how many inches did the cars hit???


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 26 2009, 05:52 PM~14587285
> *AND "HE'S" CALLIN' "ME" OLD !!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


your old in life. he's old in the lifestyle.dam i woul've said joe too but mike beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14600088
> *your old in life. he's old in the lifestyle.dam i woul've said joe too but mike beat me to it. :biggrin:
> *


Im at exit 99 waiting???????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 PM~14600130
> *Im at exit 99 waiting???????
> *


i just got back from the family reuion.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 27 2009, 08:49 PM~14600416
> *i just got back from the family reuion.
> *


Hope u had fun


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 20 2009, 10:51 AM~14525167
> *Where were you yesterday sir??!!  :dunno:      :biggrin:
> *


sorry girly girl, i was at work... this last saturday and sunday was my first day off since the end of April, working 12 to 16hr days and the show was the 1st day of this air force competition we've spent the last 3 month gettin ready for... but i can say that we, the reserves from mchord won the best C-17 maintenance team in the air force award....


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

FULLBRIGHT PARK IN YAKIMA AUGUST 28TH LOWCOS!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

